# ARGC GIRLS PART 128



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

A new home .... 


Link for orange FF bangles (buy one and be recognised!!)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42326.msg523776.html#msg523776
Link for Shupa's orange ribbon badges:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,24299.msg292422.html#msg292422

Please note that Fertility Friends or it's owners cannot take responsibility for the content of external website links. When posting links to other sites please do so responsibly.

If you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Me post here.

I was in at the clinic this morning - FBC, bHCG & progesterone.

FBC is fine = back on clexane
bHCG = 3157 (!!!!) doubling back up to 41 hours, I'm very happy (bearing in mind it could be a bit off because its a different lab). I'm about 23dpo & last time it was 3100 at 32dpo.
Progesterone  (80) again - I seem to have such problems with it, have increased cyclogest & if it doesn't stabilise by Tuesday, I'm going to ask for gestone. I think it could have been the precipitous fall in progesterone that cause the last dodgy beta.

I found this about progesterone levels in women with autoimmune issues:

http://repro-med.net/papers/progest.php

Catch up properly later, I'm so knackered.

Layla


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

I just wanted to pop in and say a big thank you to Kerry and Layla for the info.....

Wishing you all bucketloads of luck and fairydust....I'm really envious of you all, you seem to be in amazing hands over at the ARGC!!!!

Much love
Allison xxxxxxxxx


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Great piece of info thanks layla. Wonderful levels, so how many cyclogest are you taking daily now? I have just checked my yellow pg blood test form and they havent requested progesterone, is this normal? Should I also have the progesterone tested on the day? just wonder as I may go to a clinic nearer to home so want to make sure they do the right test. Not sure if ARGC just auto test the progesterone if you get a BFP? I not sure the other clinic would do this? Looking at having blood tested in Manchester and results faxed to ARGC same day.

Take Care


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Trixxie, ARGC auto tested my progesterone when I got a BFP so I guess if you're going to a clinic nearer to home, it may well be worth asking for progesterone to be tested as well, perhaps at the outset?
Martha
x


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi All,

Sorry i have been away from the boards, just fancied a bit of a break.

I hope all you 2wwers are doing well. 

Trixxie - I would get a progesterone test done just to be on the safe side.

Chelley - Hope you are hanging in ther did you get my IM?

Holly - Thanks for your text. I hope you got my reply.


Sorry not too many personels tonight. I am back to normal and tx seems an age away. I get over disapointment very quickly and am enjoying not having to be precious around Elliot and play fighting etc.
Now we have plan B i.e adoption i feel alot happier.

DH spilt coffee all over our keyboard today and it's knackered so he had to go to my work and get my laptop so i coulld have my FF fix.

I sorted ot my cupboards last night and threw away about 30 Meronial that went out of date in May 05, gutted as i had payed for them too.

Take care all

Fiona


----------



## IzzyC (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi there girls,

thanks for all the advice that you post - it has really helped me along.  I have my first ARGC appointment on 28th March.  Me & DH are going for ICSI.  I have cut coffee down, I rarely drink alcohol, I have improved my diet, I am trying to lose weight & I begin acupuncture next week.
Are there any other tips & hints that you can add?  What about vitamins/ supplements - I heard that Bromelain is good?

Also I live in Lancashire so no doubt I will have to stay in London for some time - can anyone tell ne how long I would need to stay in London and also is there a way of getting an appartment so that it is cheaper than a hotel?

Good luck to you all, I hope that over the next few months I will chat to more of you.
Thanks
Izzy x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

[shadow=red,left]ARGC GIRLS 2006 ​







ARGC Mummies









Van - 06/02 

Dada - 10/12/04 

Wendy - Mummy to Eleanor 10/03/05 

Kerry (KT) - Mummy to Matthew and James 22/03/05  

Nicj - Mummy to Abbie and Megan 22/03/05  

Kate (Mrs.P) Mummy to Gabriele 23/03/05 

* Julia*- Mummy to Daniel 04/04/05 

Amber- Mummy to William 13/04/05 

Jane- Mummy to Katie and Anna 21/04/05  

Lara- Mummy to Harris Edward and Alexander Hugo 05/05/05  

Kim - Mummy to Rebecca 06/05/05 

JenF -Mummy to Indira Lily 24/06/05 

Emma -Mummy to Alexandra Mae 21/07/05 

Tash - -Mummy to Joseph 24/07/05 

Dbz(Deborah) - Mummy to Bryn 26/07/2005 

Emmi - Mummy to Harvey James 28/07/05 

Victoria - Mummy to Zaria Grace 04/08/05 

Renata Mummy to Aliza 05/08/05 

Megan Mummy to Zoe 15/09/05 

Carmela Mummy to Liana and Elisia 26/09/05  

Marly Mummy to James 07/10/05 

Emmalou Mummy to Joshua James 14/11/05 

Tonga Mummy to Amy and Abby 13/12/05  

Countrygirl Mummy to Daisy and Isaac 26/12/05  

Wisbabe(Ruth) Mummy to India Poppy 14/12/05 

Tiggy Mummy to Coco Rose and Horace Robert 17/01/06  

Nikki Mummy to Charlotte (Lottie) 24/01/06 

GM Mummy to James - 16/02/06 

Olwen Mummy to Isabel Mary 24/02/06 

21  
17 








ARGC Mummies To Be









Laylar - EDD 16/03/06 

Lila EDD 29/03/06 

Claire - EDD 31/03/06 

Marsel - EDD 23/04/06  

Thelma - EDD 28/04/06  

Nickyw - EDD 14/06/2006  

Trying - EDD 01/07/2006 

Chris30 - EDD 15/07/06  

Eva - EDD 22/07/06 

Susielondon EDD 24/07/06 

Isobel - EDD 26/07/06 

Lizzi - EDD 1/08/06  

Rwo(Ren) - EDD 4/08/06  

J26 (Joanna) EDD 24/08/06 

Caterina - EDD 29/08/06 

Sparkle38 - 

Martha -  

Ribbon - 

Layla 








2WW girls








My embryos are growing and are safe and happy in my warm, safe, well nourished womb ... Banana Guru chant (Flick)

Missylondon - Testing 26/02  

Flick - Testing 28/02  

Chelley - Testing 01/03  

Sif - Testing 03/03  

Trixxie - Testing 04/03  

E/C

E/T

Orlando

 FET 

Sabina

Stimmers and sniffers 

Buttercup
Janna

Immune tests/hormone profiles








Cycle Monitoring

















Waiting impatiently and going crazy 









Bigpanda (Sue) 
Josie 
Crystal
Blu

  Follow-ups  

Juliet 
Amanda 
MsMinerva 
Ifinch 
Soulcyster 
Missylondon 
ChrisA&Sue 
Lorri 
Cbee 
Tumnus 
2Rachel2 
Paranoid
Tyler
Dee
Holly
Allir
Fiona

Initial Consultations

Clairebelle - 
Rowingbeau 
Jane Anne 
TerriP - March 17th
Joanna1971 - Feb 14th 
Catharine - 16th Feb
Tweetiepie - 2nd March








Argc angels gone but never forgotten  









Kate -Baby lost 12 weeks gestation RIP 
Teresa baby boy lost 22 weeks gestation RIP 
Carmela- Twin boys lost at 12 weeks gestation RIP 
Abbey - Baby lost 12 weeks gestation RIP 
Alli - Baby lost 12 weeks gestation RIP 
Alli - Baby boy Alexander Shaun lost at 34 weeks gestation RIP 
Bunless - Baby lost at 14 weeks gestation RIP

Honorary Members

Georgia - No 1 girl (originator) 
Van - 0n the road to adoption  
Lou - On the road to Adoption  
Sophia - Going to Sirm New York to achieve her dream  
Fiffi - Sarah born 21/01/06 27 weeks prem  
Callie 
Flopsy 
KerryT NHS 
Lol NHS 
Croc 
Dreams

NEXT ARGC GIRL MEET 

To be confirmed

IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO BE ON THE ARGC LIST PLEASE IM YOUR NAME AND WHERE YOU ARE ON THIS CRAZY ROLLERCOASTER 
PLEASE GIRLS COULD YOU TELL ME WHEN YOUR EDD ARE


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Little Missy

*GOOD LUCK TESTING TODAY - HOPING TO CELEBRATE A BFP WITH YOU*


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Layla
That's absolutely wonderful news   all going so well - so exciting!
i was at 80 and it didn't move until i had gestone. but all the research i did at the time suggested that it was an ok amount. what do you think it should be?


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Missy,
Just wanted to wish you the very *BEST OF LUCK*  for testing today. Have everything crossed for you 
Martha
x


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Missy     good luck for today - I hope the right answer comes quickly    

Eva, thanks I'm really pleased with the beta. They rang me twice about the progesterone yesterday which made me worried, 80 is okay but I know they prefer it to be >100 and mine has fallen from 110 even with the suppositories & that worries me more than the actual number. 

Fiona, I know what you mean about having a plan B - it restores hope.

Layla xxx


----------



## missy london (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for your good wishes.
Unfortunately, I came on on Fri and did test on sat and I am not going for blood test because I know its a period - sometimes it is what  it is and I dont want to waste time and money on false hope. We knew it was a real long shot with one put back and it wasnt expanding properly at that so reckon it was a 5% chance at that.
Am ok and  we want to have a sunny holiday over Easter and go for my final go after that .Looks likely adoption will be our route. Been doing this for nigh on 12 years now which is enough for us.
Love and good luck to everyone- may not post but lurk for awhile now.
Love Missy xxxxxxx


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Missy, I'm really, really sorry.

I hope you have a restful break & that your next cycle is successful.

Layla xxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Missy
I am sorry your AF arrived to spoil the day. I can understand that after your long journey you become more pragmatic about these things - but i guess it still hurts. It's so important to have a plan for the future and infact me and DP are already thinking about adopting in the future. I know how damn lucky I have been with my first ICSI despite failed IUI's (which is nothing in comparison to what we go through with ICSI). I am not sure I can do the whole IVF thing again for many different reasons. 
Have you thought about where you're going on hols? A lovely holiday to recharge the batteries will certainly help with another cycle!
Thinking about you...
Love E


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Missy so sorry for your news, but like Eva says good to have a plan for the future, and have a good holiday at Easter to recharge the batteries.

Hope all the 2ww's are still sane sending lots of sticky vibes. 

Is anyone in for IVIg  tomorrow my levels are rising but not quite doubling so need another IVIg fix, it would be good to have a chat with someone whilst the potion goes in.

Carol x


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

HI Girls

Missy sending love and hugs to you, sorry.

Thanks for the advice on the progesterone girls i will ask for that to be tested too on saturday, not worth taking a chance. No symptoms feeling completely normal although bloated but felt like this since I started stimms. All take care.

Trixxie

Hang in there flick only 2 more sleeps to go x


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi
Missy really sorry to hear your news.. I hope you will get the BFP you deserve soon.

Sabina - I've been searching for 'high progesterone' during stimming and found a note from you back in October - do you understand the significance of high progesterone during the stimming phase? and do you know what level is good/bad??
I had this same problem back in October and also got a low positive from the cycle. Mr T was talking about freezing everything until the next cycle but ended up doing a transfer. I'm on day 9 today and my progesterone came back at 3.5 with E2 4043, nothing was mentioned in the phone call but comparing the figures to my last attempt it seems to be creeping up again... and I dont really understand why its bad..

Also noticed on ivfconnections there is a whole topic/ discussion board on PGD 

Layla good news on your beta levels, hope the progesterone behaves itself for you! 

One quick question is fertile CM normal during the stimms? I didnt notice this on my last cycle

TT


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Twinkle - progesterone converts the uterine lining to from the follicular to the luteal state. If you have a premature progesterone surge the endometrium will already be converted when the embryos are put back - the uterus & embryos are out of sync and it makes it less likely that embryos will be able to implant, and there's a much lower pregnancy rate. I've seen people say on IVFconnections that their drs like the level to be 2ng/ml or less which is 6.36nmol/L (the unit the ARGC use).

I had masses of fertile CM (I have very little usually) I thinks it is completely normal as the oestradiol rises.

Layla


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

hi girls

missy am so sorry about your result.  you have been through a marathon and back.  wishing you so much success in forming your family whatever way it happens   and lots of        for your future too.

twinkle-toes - layla has answered your question better than i ever would have.  the level mr t mentioned to me was 5 (i don't know what unit) - mine came up dangerously to 4.8 and he did mention freezing any embryos and doing fet later.  however we ended up doing transfer.  best of luck though for growing quality follies     

layla  - hope your progesterone goes up.  mine is always ok (touch wood) and am only on 1 cyclogest/day after et today.

flick - how are you managing?  thinking of you and all other 2ww girls because i have joined you!!!!!!!!

our story dramatically changed after lunch today.  telephoned clinic at 11 am as hadn't heard and wanted to know whether to continue viagra and asperin.  2 frosties perished on thawing yesterday and 1 consisted of only 2 cells.  it grew another cell overnight and today was pronounced worthy of transfer.  tariq did it this afternoon.  had acupuncture with christina - bless her cotton socks to come in to harley st especially for me.  so here we are again, albeit it with a slim chance but must think positively.  on 1 cycolgest, 1 heperin, asperin and thats it.  testing in 12 days time, so that must be  10 march.  

love and luck to all of youxx


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

ps twinkle toes - i was on flare protocol with cetrotide injections am and merional pm.  stimmed for 10 days if i recall.


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Sabina, that's great news, I'm so glad your embryo recovered     

Layla


----------



## sparkle38 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi girls,

Just a quick update from me. We had our nuchal scan at 12+1 on friday and it was fine.  EDD is 7th September.
Sorry for not posting any personals I have been very very sick. I will hopefully catch up properly tomorrow.

Lots of love and luck to everyone
Audrey
xx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Missy - I'm so sorry to hear your news. You and DH deserve a lovely holiday, somewhere warm and relaxing to just 'be' after the ups and downs of treatment, and to get yourself ready for your BFP, which will be soon  

Martha
xx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Sabina - fabulous news!!! So glad your embryo has done you proud. Rest up nicely. Sending lots of     xx

Audrey - How wonderful about your nuchal scan. I'm so thrilled for you and DH. Sorry to hear you've been so sick, but hopefully that will start to subside soon xx

Martha
xx


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Martha, really thrilled for you. I was so pleased to hear you had seen two healthy heartbeats on your first scan. Will be looking out for your progress.

Audrey great news about your nuchal. Really sorry to hear that you have been feeling so sick, you have my sympathies. I started to feel lots better from just after 12 weeks if that is of any consolation.

Fiona, I was really sad to read that things went wrong for you. How horrible after all the ups and downs of your cycle. I'm so glad though that you have been spending quality time with Elliot and have a plan for the way ahead.


Layla I was so chuffed to read about your pregnancy, and even more so when I saw your fantastic levels. How amazing. I hope so much that this time things will be very very different for you and your dh.XX

Sabina, well done to your little embie for recovering from the thaw. I hope the tww isn't too hard and that you have a nice cosy nest in your place to relax.

Missy really sorry to hear about your BFN. No matter how slim the chance it's still sad when the BFN comes.

Eva, hope you are well. Did you hear from Cat? I've been worrying about her and bubble.

Love to everyone else, I am so rubbish at keeping up these days but I am still here.

Isobel
XXX


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Audrey - really pleased for you. like isobel i started feeling so much better after 12 weeks! 

Martha - how are you feeling? how many weeks are you now?

Isobel - when is your 20 week scan? no i haven't heard from Cat. I have been a bit concerned about her but i guess we will hear in due course. Cat - if you read this hope you're Ok honey..

Sabina - i am so pleased for you. keeping everything crossed for you - but such good news so far!


----------



## IzzyC (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi - 

Sabina...sounds like you have a little fighter there  - best of luck.

Missy...I'm sorry to hear the news.  I wish you all the best for the future, whatever you decide to do.  Have a good break at Easter.  If you do decide to adopt I really admire you, I think that people who can give love and a caring home to a child who is already out there who  is in desparate need for that love  & security are to be admired & respected.  For me I am giving ICSI another chance and then I have to decide which route to take.  

It's lovely to see that there is so much support from you all to each other.

Izzy


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for the great explanation Layla.. everything is so complicated it amazes me how so many babys are born into this world!!

Sabina - Good news about the little emby! - I'm also on the Flare protocol and taking cetrotide in the AM - what does merional do? They told me to pick some of that up today but my phone instructions did not include it so its just sitting in the bag in the kitchen at the moment.  My dose has been decreased from 600 Puregon to 300 which is a relief on the purse strings!!


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello girls,

I am back from my holiday in Cyprus and now waiting for my 1st ARGC appt on Thursday - I will be on CD9 that day.  Im excited!  Harps told me that I will probably have to wait a cycle to start my monitored cycle or tx.  What do you guys say or have experienced?

Tweets xx


----------



## tj71 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls, sorry that I have been AWOL for so long, I just wanted to pop in and say hi and that I am thinking of all of you!

It's pretty hard to post when you've got 2 lovely little ones, but I thpught I would give you an update. They are both doing really well, REALLY putting on weight and starting to smile which is lovely. They are sleeping well but it is a bit hit and miss and they do a lot of waking up at different times, so I am knackered but they are worth every moment.  Dom is now back at work so I am on my own with them which is going well now - I have got very good at doing things one handed (whilst holding a baby in the other hand!) and I am getting very organised!  I have also lost 4 out of the 4 and a half stone I lost which is probably thanks to the running up and down the stairs I do all day!!!  I will try and post more pics soon when I have a moment to figure it out.  I did see that Sabina you are on your 2ww - I am wishing you and your DH every success, thinking of you LOTS  .  I'm sorry but I haven't had time to read back through the posts so I don't know what is going on, promise to do better! To think, I used to be on here ALL day!  I'd better go, Coco is asleep but I have put Horace by the tumble dryer to keep him quiet and I think he will suss me out any moment! 

Lots of love to you all, love Tiggy, Horace and Coco x x x


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi
Just written a huge post and it disappeared so am just testing to see if this works!
Orla


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Tweetiepie, they'll want you to wait for the following cycle for day 3 bloods to start the monitored cycle.

Twinkle - good news that they are reducing your dose, you must be responding well   The meronial is just another stim drug, it contains LH as well as FSH (puregon is just FSH).

Izzy, I hope your next cycle works out well.

Eva, I can't believe you are nearly 20 weeks! I IM'd Cat but haven't heard from her, I hope she's okay & just busy.

Isobel, thanks! How are you? When are you planning to take maternity leave?

Audrey that is brilliant news!! Congratulations! I'm sorry you've been so sick 

Tiggy! Lovely to hear from you, I bet it is crazy/fun at your house 

Martha, just want to send you & Simon lots of love for tomorrow   , I know how scared you must be. I have everything crossed for a wonderful scan, they will have grown loads I bet!

I'm less panicked about the progesterone today - when they called they said 'Don't panic but ...' which of course made me completely panic! I'll either be in tomorrow or Wednesday, its my birthday today! We're not doing anything special, but went out for dinner on Friday. Still not feeling much of anything (sore boobs are definitely progesterone related) a bit tired, a bit sick sometimes.

Layla xxx


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Ok
That worked so I will try again:
Wanted to say well done to Bunless on your levels, and Sparkle on your scan.
Also glad to hear you are feeling brighter Fiona, and also good luck to Carol.
V sorry Missy to hear your news.

I am now waiting for a blastocyst transfer - they are talking about a day 6  - is that normal Just waiting for them to call - we currently have 8 at 8 cell (as of yesterday) and 6 slightly slower. Out of a total of 16 eggs, 14 fert. So things seem to being going ok. I'm now worried that my body is thinking " hey nothing doing this month let's go - I feel a bit af ish - maybe it's the prog??

Orla xxxx


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

argggg I burnt the bloodt toast AGAIN


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Happy Birthday Layla/bunless!
I think we were posting at the same time so I've only just read about your birthday. Have a wonderful day and pamper yourself.
Orla xx


----------



## tj71 (Mar 7, 2005)

still here! layla, I just wanted to congratulate you on your amazing news. so happy for you and happy birthday too!  yes, fun and mad at our place!!! x


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Mornin girls

that took a while to catch up! afraid i avoid my puter at weekends as it is in my office and feels too much like work! 

Sabrina- I am sooooo chuffed the frostie made it and seems to be a lil fighter- we oldies must prove them all wrong...and quickly...as you say dont want to be doing school runs on buss passes!

Funky monkey- i was sorry to read about your pgd disaster- you must feel so low to have gone thru all that and have nothing at the end! Remain positive as the next lot will be winners i am sure!

Trixxie- they keep some blood from morning test and run a prog if it is bfp! so if you have it elsewhere you will need to request that! you will have already paid for your argc one wont you?

Layla  - it all seems to be going really well for you xx

orla- good luck with blast transfer 

Audrey how fantastic to have got to that all imp scan xx revel in your sickness- we must be the only women that are glad of it!

Martha- good luck with your scan xx

Well I test  tomorrow- pancake day- will I be a stuffed pancake or a flat pancake- pls god stuffed!
I was real worried this weekend as 1 of the friends I saw on thurs came down with a really bad sick bug...oh no oh no...i CANT get sick! Then i felt a bit uggh I had grippy and a few shooty pains end last week and the icky ness is as you describe it Martha- a kinda in your lungs ick and was panicking- so I did a real sensitive 10 mu pee stick test ...just to check if sick was bug or mental or what!
So Now i am worried and here we go again! 
If you know my history I get lil positives- which never progress and here we are again- the test had a very very very faint line on sat and a slightly less faint but never the less faint on sun- so i am cooking summut- but as these are super sensitive tests they should be darker by now and i cannot bear the thought of doing that low positive all ending in disaster thing again! Have not got the guts to do another! quess i will know numbers soon enough!
Just dont want history to reapeat itself again! why oh why cant i get a strong positive!


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Layla










Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Layla - Happy Birthday - hope you have a lovley day

Flick - oh I so hope you are a stuffed pancake!!  Keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow - last post I said "step away from your laptop" - now I'm saying "step away from those p sticks!"

Martha - hope all goes well with your next scan tomorrow - how often do they scan you now?

Trixxie - hope you had a relaxing week-end and are hanging in there

Michelle - how are you doing?

Fiona - good to see you back posting.  Hope you get that holiday in the Caribbean!

Well I'm still sleeping for England and still having a numb bumb from the gestone but feeling ok.  Actually left the house on Saturday morning for a peppermint tea (really treating myself!!) but returned to the sofa pretty quickly!  Tomorrow's highlight is an acupuncture session at the Zita West clinic, then it will be back to more sofa and DVDs!

Hope everyone else is ok

love
Sifx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Layla - *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!* 

Flick - i agree with Sif. Keep away from those HPTs!!! Though it sounds good so far....   

Sif - I'm not sure how often they'll scan me, but as I had the mc at 8wks last time, perhaps they'll do one next week as well as tomorrow. If not, my plan is to possibly go to see Donald Gibb, an obstetrician who works upstairs at the FMC, for some extras before 12wks, if we make it that far. Sorry to hear about your 'gestone bum'. Mine was dreadful until one of the nurses examined it (in the ARGC loos  ) and told me we were doing it too low. Now DH is doing it a bit higher, it doesn't hurt half as much.

Tiggy - lovely to hear from you, and to hear how you're mastering motherhood. I've got a great visual image of you doing everything one-handed. Bet you've got real Popeye arm muscles now, haven't you? 

Love to everyone else. Will catch up with you properly soon. Have got SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much work to do, and I'm making the most of a window of non-tiredness this morning to try and get some of it done.

Martha
xx


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Aaaagh! I keep losing my posts! 

I wanted to ask about blast transfer and freezing. We have 12 at mo but by day 5 apparently it will be clear which blasts are suitable. Should I insist on having some frozen? The dr said they will only freeze if they are in tip top condition - but as this is my last go ever should I go for it and take a chance? What do you think?

I apologise for lack of personals, I've just lost a long post and can't do it all again - suffice to say loads of luck to everyone!

Orla


----------



## Joanne1971 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello

Don't know if you remember me, I've lurked for ages and posted a couple of times but I'm now an official argc girl so will try to post a bit more often. I'll try to summarise what has happened so far but apologies for it being a bit long!

We had our initial consultation on feb 14th which was fine and we have decided to throw everything at this go (plus I feel the immune thing may be a problem) so went on the 15th for the bloods. Had day 10 (mid cycle) scan on 24th and bloods were back 

TNF 35.3 (13.2-30.6)
IFN 25.8 (5.8-20.5)
NK 50:1 16.9
CD3% 87.4 (60-85)

Tariq said I would need Humira but because I couldn't have a HEAF test (occupational health screen at work, had to have Heaf to check immunity from BCG and had a bad reaction so was told not to have anymore exposure ie no more Heaf tests) it meant I couldn't have Humira so they would treat with Ivig instead. I spoke to Jo aswell and she said Ivig and maybe steroids depending on what Mr T decided. Has anybody else needed Humira but not been able to have it because of a reaction and gone on to have successful treatment with Ivig + steroids? Had scan and bloods and now testing for LH surge so still hoping to start down reg this cycle.

Have to say this board has been so much help, even though i haven't posted much I have found answers to most of my questions through other peoples questions/answers so thanks to everybody on here.

Was a little concerned at my first scan, after reading on here how manic argc was, when I saw the sign requesting that you wore a skirt for scans. I thought I would be in and out in record time without time to fasten my jeans but actually it was really calm and Tariq was great went through all my bloods etc

Hope everybody else is doing well, good luck to anybody on the 2ww. Fingers crossed for Flick for tomorrow. Fantastic news on your positive Layla - I have followed your treatment as a lurker and I am so pleased for you, happy birthday!

Hope to catch up with you all soon and maybe meet some of you at argc/blood clinic

Love Jo x


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Orla, I don't know if you can insist on them freezing any - they are very, very fussy about what the freeze (Sue told me that the week I had my transfer only 10% of people got anything frozen).

Martha - that's funny I was looking at Donald Gibb as well (I had his book for my obs & gynae finals!), I don't want a delivery package though, just someone who specialises in high risk pregnancies to consult with (like the perinatologists they have in the US), really to go over my heparin issues (I'm getting completely ahead of myself here but I don't have much faith in the NHS's ability not to miss stuff).

Flick - I've come to the conclusion that those ultra tests are good at picking up small amounts of hcg but are crap at getting darker when they should - mine were honestly no different when they were 100 or 1000. The line is good & I hope the hcg levels rocket & you get a strong positive tomorrow.

Sif, it sounds like you are doing exactly the right things  

Layla


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Everyone!

Hello Joanne, sorry i dont know the answer to your question re: Humira and heaf as I had IVIG, but hope someone knows.

Hi Sif you sound chilled which is great, hope you stay as cool as a cumcumber.

Oh Flick!!! Sorry but I am getting alittle excited for you. I am praying this postive gets deeper and deeper and is a stayer. Keep up the chants! I shall be regularly checking in tomorr for your post (stuffed pancake!).

Orlando yes I have heard of day 6 transfers they discussed that with me. They said if by day 5 there was no clear two front runners then they would leave it till day 6 to see if the situation changed. But come to day 5 4 of them had pretty much stopped growing so there were 2 front runners which they put back. So dont panic either way, it is only there way of deciding on the best two.Goodluck.

Martha goodluck for the scan hope you get some lovely snaps for the family album.

Layla Happy Birthday enjoy!

Tiggy so lovely to hear of life on the other side, sounds surreal. Glad it was all worth it. Wow lost 4 stone already brillant!

Well only 6 days (well 5 not including today) left of the 2 ww. i was very emotional last night crying lots because people were being nice to me (crazy or what?). I have promised DH I will not cry today at all so I must keep to this. In the end I just left the tissue in the bridge of my glassses less hassle, at one point I was crying and laughing at the same time, boy what a mad experience this really is (think I am at the top of the rollercoater at the moment, hope it keep raising). Strange how you always want what you cannot have, because I cannot have a bath I really want one now. I shall have to do with a shower. Well off for another lazy day.

Take Care all.

Trixxie


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks Bunless and Trixxie for your replies, and Good Luck for the 4th Trixxie   .

I really must go and do something now as I have been fiddling around all day so far and I have a million things to do - somehow they just don't feel important!

Love to all

Orla xx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Layla and congratulations on your levels, it all sounds great.

Love

Michelle
x x


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Bunless, do I need to wait till the next cycle even if I have already had my day 1 bloods done at another clinic?

Tweets xx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Missy - really sorry to hear your news, a holiday sounds like a great idea, take care.

Love

Michelle
x x


----------



## Joanne1971 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi

Tweetypie - I had my initial appointment at argc on 14th Feb and had had my bloods done on day 2 of Jan cycle. I took these results with me and they were happy to use those and let me start monitored cycle straight away without repeating them (My day 1 was 15 feb) so i just had mid cycle scan. Good luck with your appointment and treatment.

Chelley - i have just read your 2ww diary - its ace particularly the visualisation stuff. really hope you get the positive you deserve

Jo x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I have had the weekend off the thread as I was feeling really down and needed a break, so I am a little behind, but I have been reading loads trying to catch up.

Flick - I know you've been here before love, try and stay away positive, not that I am a great role model on that score, but I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow, I will be logged on waiting for news and chanting and visualising and sending positive thoughts.  Good luck love.  

Orla - I have lost posts in the past too it's soooo frustrating isn't it?    In fact it could be quite dangerous when we are all feeling so hormonal.   So my top tip is whenever you write a little bit then copy the text to your notepad and then if you lose it you can at least paste some of it back.  Yes, it's official I am a nerd.      sorry no tips on the insisting if you can freeze or not as I have never got that far, but I am sure some of the other will have experience on that.

Hi Joanne, welcome aboard the ARGC thread.

Layla - Step away from the toaster and try cornflakes instead, it might be safer.  

Sif - Well you are really living it up aren't you love.  Peppermint tea hey, let the good times roll.  I am glad you seem to be so chilled out on your 2WW and putting your feet up.  I hope you manage to stay that way.

Trixxie - I know how you feel, it's annoying when these drugs take ahold especially when it's out of character to be crying all the time, it freaks my DP out completely.  He can handle me shouting or being moody but not crying, he hates that.  Only 5 days to go now, hang in there. 

Ribbon - How are you doing?

Holly - Are you the same Holly as on the Natural Cycle thread for the Create Health clinic in London?  I am thinking of giving that a go if this doesn't work, not that I am being negative or anything.   

Fiona - Thanks for your IM darling I sent you one back.  I am glad I am not the only one,    Hope you are bearing up ok. 

Martha - Glad to hear your doing well, I'll bet you can't wait for that scan.

Me - I am feeling very up and down, sometime think it's worked and other not, but trying to stay busy and focused on something.  I have decided to take some time off after the results are in so that either way I have some time to get my head around it.  Today, I feel like AF is going to arrive any second.  I have no desire to take a home test and put myself through a negative testing just yet, in fact I think it will be hard for me to actually go and have the real blood test done, I think I am just so scared of that BFN again.

Anyway, must go do some work otherwise I will have to work till midnight to catch up.

Sorry to anyone I have missed, 

Love

Michelle
x x x


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Joanne1971,

What does the monitored cycle consist of?  Also I havent yet had the blood test done for APLA - Antiphospholipids antibodies do you think that this will delay things?  I suppose I could get em done tomorrow but, how long does it take to get results backl from argc blood tests dept?  

Tweets x


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Layla - Happy  Birthday    . Fantastic news on your levels!!!  Bad news about the toast ... again  

Missy - I am so sorry for your BFN. This If and IVF really does wear you down and heighten your emotions, leaving you feeling very raw. Adoption is an excellent plan, I am sure you will have plenty of options as you are still so young  

Funky Monkey - I am sorry your cycle ended so badly, every step is like walking a tightrope that at any minute you could fall off, but it doesn't hurt any less knowing that, when you do. Good luck with whatever you decide  

Sabina - Yes I was posting from Dublin. There was a MAC in the hotel room (which was also the TV), so had a spare 10 mins every so often.  The architecture was fabulous, i love looking at the buildings too. It was such an easy journey to get there, don't know why I didn't go sooner. I am so pleased your embie survived the thaw and has continued, sounds like a real fighter. I am praying that this is your time    

Audrey - Lovely to hear from you, I am glad things are going well (except for the sickness)

Tiggy - How lovely to hear your update. 

Flick - Good luck for testing tomorrow  

I made it safely back from Dublin, despite the riots  !  I have some photos of the crowds and riot police and the devastation left behind. It was a bit scarey ! We were worried for a while as we were trying to get to the airport at the time, and everything shut down and we were wandering around Dublin for ages trying to find either 1. a Bus, or 2. a Taxi, neither of which were very much in evidence as a lot of the roads around the centre were closed. 

Better do some work,still have a ton of catching up to do from last week.

Lx


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Layla - Happy Birthday, I hope you have a lovely day.

I have not posted for a while as didn't really have much to say, however, I will back at the ARGC this Thursday for a down regging scan and bloods, and then back again on Friday for a hysteroscopy, hopefully I will then start stimming on Friday. I just wondered if there is anybody else starting stimming next week, as it might be nice to share a cup of something, somewhere, although I know I'll be one of the early birds at the clinic getting in around 7.45 ish as I'll travel up on the train with DH as he goes into work.

Hi Tweetie-Pie let me know if you'll be around early next week or even this Thurs or Friday, hope all is going well, and that you're getting those lumps out of the protein shakes.

One last question is the consumption of brazil nuts and pineapple juice whilst stimming, or in the 2ww, I've forgotten.

Best of luck to you all.

Janna x


----------



## buttercup01 (Feb 14, 2006)

Flick - that sounds very positive I really hope you get a big +hcg number tomorrow!  

Missy - sorry to hear your sad news - I wish you luck with deciding on the next step.

Layla - Happy Birthday!  Hope you have had a lovely day despite the toast!!


I am officially going mad on the 2ww now and finding it really hard to maintain a PMA.  I am testing next Monday 6th but am petrified as last time my period arrived a few days before testing, despite being on Gestone.  In fact ARGC were so surprised they asked me to go in for a Prog test - which turned out to be fine, so it wasn't that that did it and they didn't know what it was (other than that I obviously wasn't pg).  I'm dreading the same thing happening again but hoping the extra immune meds may play a part?  Sorry to be so negative.

Here's wishing all you other 2wwers - Sif, Trixxie, Chelley, Sabina and anyone else I may have forgotten - some sanity,  lots of diving vibes and    results soon.

Good luck to you all girls
Buttercup
xx


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

This 2ww is just to hard to bear- why cant they just put us to sleep until we know the results!!!

buttercup- hang in there i think every one has a mid wait wobble xx...or several!


----------



## dekimk (Aug 31, 2004)

Dear Flick

Lots and lots of luck for tomorrow    .  Here's hoping for a happy ending for you this time .

Love
Kim xx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Flick,
Just wanted to wish you a big, huge  *GOOD LUCK*  for tomorrow....I've got everything crossed for you.
Love
Martha
xx


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

evening girls - have woken from a nice nap and am in twilight.  we have no ceiling lamps in our bedroom and i have not got new bedside lamps yet since our move (we had reading lamps attached to the wall in our old place) so am typing by the light of the screen!

happy birthday layla - wow - lovely birthday present you have though! keep        for your scan.  shouldn't someone else have been making the toast on your birthday  dh has to load and unload the dishwasher on mine!

janna - good luck with starting stims.  brazil nuts and pineapple are for the 2ww (as far as i know). the core of the pineapple has an enzyme called bromelaine which is supposed to aid implantation.  brazil nuts have selenium but most good quality ante natal (ie zita west, marilyn glenville) vitamins have that mineral.  

lorri - sorry you were caught up in riots.  could have been scary.  i remeber from my banking days many moons ago that there was always a dirth of taxis in dublin (i have never been but my colleague had to go all the time and i even remember her saying that!)  good business opportunity for someone! glad you had a great time though.  we have friends there who are urging us to go to visit them so will try to go soon.  take carexx

flick - one night to go (i think) before official test.  best of luck           sounds like you are cooking something in there   let's hope this is a strong one       for great hcg levels tomorrowxx

tweetie - think they do apa testing separately from hormone profile.  give them a call and if you think it is relelvant (am sorry i don't know whether you have suffered miscarriages) to you get it done when you have your scan.  i don't know what it costs.  alternatively if you have a kind and helpful gp you might be able to get them to do a panel of tests.  there is a lady called daisyg on ff who has compiled a large list of tests that can be done on nhs (if one is persistent.)

chelley - thinking of you so much.  i didn't really appreciate this but being calm keeps the blood vessels open and supplying the vital organs with what they need most. keep          

good luck sif,  trixxie and buttercup- keep       as well

joanne - i was an immune patient originally with tnf-a of 63.  2 shots of humira reduced it to 43 but after the next 2 shots it increased marginally to 43 - ie not doing me much good.  so i have always been treated with ivig and steroids.  i did actually get 'properly' pregnant since so know it does work.  now funnily enough my recent nk blood test showed i didn't need anything - although am on dex as a precaution.  re your tnf-a - 35 is not that high and really borderline.  i am not an expert and others may be able to help more.  however i don't think you should fret.  i don't know what kerry's levels were but she has just got pregnant on an nhs go and without ivig.  start taking fish oil as that has been shown to reduces tnf-a naturally.  best of luck with your treatment.

martha - wishing you all the absolute fabulous best for your twin scan tomorrow        martha think you are visualising your future for when you have your twinnies to cope with 

audrey - so fab to hear from you.  i really hope you enjoyed your milestone scan and can look forward to a medically uneventful pregnancy.

joanna - j26 - hope you are doing well too with baby and your dogs.  what a miracle baby you have there  

tiggy - this time last year horace and coco were frosties - and now they are gorgeous little human beings.   thanks so much for thinking of me when you are the busiest bee in the world.  lots of love to you three xx

orlando - i sometimes do a control a/control c before posting in case it is lost, can repost again.

georgia - our no 1 argc girl - hope you are well.  how is the vest buying?  i feel an ikea shop coming on but need to find the strength to do it    could you pls put me on the 2ww?  tx

am waiting for dh to come home with all the news papers (love them).  can hardly take this 2ww seriously (my 5th) - have truely loafed all day, but am dying to do some domestic stuff and simply detest living in chaos.

wishing all you lovely girls and ones i haven't mentioned all the love and luck in the worldxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

[shadow=red,left]ARGC GIRLS 2006 ​







ARGC Mummies









Van - 06/02 

Dada - 10/12/04 

Wendy - Mummy to Eleanor 10/03/05 

Kerry (KT) - Mummy to Matthew and James 22/03/05  

Nicj - Mummy to Abbie and Megan 22/03/05  

Kate (Mrs.P) Mummy to Gabriele 23/03/05 

* Julia*- Mummy to Daniel 04/04/05 

Amber- Mummy to William 13/04/05 

Jane- Mummy to Katie and Anna 21/04/05  

Lara- Mummy to Harris Edward and Alexander Hugo 05/05/05  

Kim - Mummy to Rebecca 06/05/05 

JenF -Mummy to Indira Lily 24/06/05 

Emma -Mummy to Alexandra Mae 21/07/05 

Tash - -Mummy to Joseph 24/07/05 

Dbz(Deborah) - Mummy to Bryn 26/07/2005 

Emmi - Mummy to Harvey James 28/07/05 

Victoria - Mummy to Zaria Grace 04/08/05 

Renata Mummy to Aliza 05/08/05 

Megan Mummy to Zoe 15/09/05 

Carmela Mummy to Liana and Elisia 26/09/05  

Marly Mummy to James 07/10/05 

Emmalou Mummy to Joshua James 14/11/05 

Tonga Mummy to Amy and Abby 13/12/05  

Countrygirl Mummy to Daisy and Isaac 26/12/05  

Wisbabe(Ruth) Mummy to India Poppy 14/12/05 

Tiggy Mummy to Coco Rose and Horace Robert 17/01/06  

Nikki Mummy to Charlotte (Lottie) 24/01/06 

GM Mummy to James - 16/02/06 

Olwen Mummy to Isabel Mary 24/02/06 

21  
17 








ARGC Mummies To Be









Laylar - EDD 16/03/06 

Lila EDD 29/03/06 

Claire - EDD 31/03/06 

Marsel - EDD 23/04/06  

Thelma - EDD 28/04/06  

Nickyw -  EDD 14/06/2006  

Trying - EDD 01/07/2006 

Chris30 - EDD 15/07/06  

Eva - EDD 22/07/06 

Susielondon EDD 24/07/06 

Isobel - EDD 26/07/06 

Lizzi - EDD 1/08/06  

Rwo(Ren) - EDD 4/08/06  

J26 (Joanna) EDD 24/08/06 

Caterina - EDD 29/08/06 

Sparkle38 - EDD 07/09/06 

Martha -  

Ribbon - 

Layla 

Carol - 








2WW girls








My embryos are growing and are safe and happy in my warm, safe, well nourished womb ... Banana Guru chant (Flick)

Flick - Testing 28/02  

Chelley - Testing 01/03  

Sif - Testing 03/03  

Trixxie - Testing 04/03  

Buttercup - Testing 06/03  

Sabina - Testing 10/03  

E/C

E/T

Orlando

 FET 

Stimmers and sniffers 

Janna

Immune tests/hormone profiles








Cycle Monitoring

















Waiting impatiently and going crazy 









Bigpanda (Sue) 
Josie 
Crystal
Blu

  Follow-ups  

Juliet 
Amanda 
MsMinerva 
Ifinch 
Soulcyster 
ChrisA&Sue 
Lorri 
Cbee 
Tumnus 
2Rachel2 
Paranoid
Tyler
Dee
Holly
Allir
Fiona 
Missylondon

Initial Consultations

Clairebelle - 
Rowingbeau 
Jane Anne 
TerriP - March 17th
Joanna1971 - Feb 14th 
Catharine - 16th Feb
Tweetiepie - 2nd March








Argc angels gone but never forgotten  









Kate -Baby lost 12 weeks gestation RIP 
Teresa baby boy lost 22 weeks gestation RIP 
Carmela- Twin boys lost at 12 weeks gestation RIP 
Abbey - Baby lost 12 weeks gestation RIP 
Alli - Baby lost 12 weeks gestation RIP 
Alli - Baby boy Alexander Shaun lost at 34 weeks gestation RIP 
Bunless - Baby lost at 14 weeks gestation RIP

Honorary Members

Georgia - No 1 girl (originator) 
Van - 0n the road to adoption  
Lou - On the road to Adoption  
Sophia - Going to Sirm New York to achieve her dream  
Fiffi - Sarah born 21/01/06 27 weeks prem 

Callie

Flopsy

KerryT NHS 

Lol NHS 

Croc

Dreams

NEXT ARGC GIRL MEET 

To be confirmed

IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO BE ON THE ARGC LIST PLEASE IM YOUR NAME AND WHERE YOU ARE ON THIS CRAZY ROLLERCOASTER 
PLEASE GIRLS COULD YOU TELL ME WHEN YOUR EDD ARE


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Just popping on to say :

*FLICK HOPING THE CWC WILL BE BROKEN TOMORROW BUNDLES OF LOVE AND LUCK ESPECALLY FOR ONE OF THE ORIGINAL GIRLS*​
Sabina am soo pleased things are going to plan for you,am so so chuffed for you sweetie 

Martha  for tomorrow will be thinking of you babe 

Layla wow girl and a birthday as well  sweetheart hope you had a nice day and hope you have an even better evening 

To all the 2ww girls hold on in there its tough but lets hope you all get a 

As for me still no buying clothes as struggling to lose weight as chocolate seems more desirable when your blinking well fed up.Oh well thats life

Love to you all

Georgia
xxx


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Georgia, don't I know it about the chocolate!

Flick, hoping & hoping & hoping for you - as Georgia says as one of the originals you so deserve this    

Sabina, when do you test?

Lol? Are you around? How ar you doing?  

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone - we had fish & chips for dinner & I treated myself to a diet coke (don't I know how to live lol)!

I'm having a mini freakout about the clexane again   - please indulge me - those of you who were talking it while pregnant, were you ever told why exactly? How long did you take it for? 

Layla


----------



## dekimk (Aug 31, 2004)

Dear Layla

I took the clexane until 6 weeks after delivery of our miracle baby, because I have Factor V Leiden which means my blood clots too quickly, and is a possible cause of miscarriage as that prevents oxygen getting to the baby.  I think Mr T generally prescribes it to his patients until maybe around 20 weeks i'm not so sure, because it generally improves the flow of blood to the uterus, which he believes is a good thing.  It's expensive and painful though!!

Love
Kim


----------



## buttercup01 (Feb 14, 2006)

Layla the embryologist also told me it helps with immune issues in general (as did the Recurrent Miscarriage Unit at St Mary's)


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Flick - Good luck for tomorrow  

Layla - thanks again for the explanation re:merional -

Hi Janna! I'll let you know if I'm in on Thursday/Friday - I'm on Day 9 of Stimms today so it all depends when i trigger... good luck for the scan I hope everything goes well at both the scan and hysteroscopy and you can start stimms. Thanks for introducing me to this site - I think I've learnt so much more from here than from the clinic!! 
As mentioned ealier brazil nuts and pineapple is supposed to help during the 2ww

I had a call today to say Inject another Cetrotide ASAP as my LH had started to rise, had a slight panic I was going to loose them all, hopefully the additional one will have done the trick - I'm in tomorrow morning for a scan.


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

Ladies 

Please could someone tell me where to buy the drugs for the tx other than ARGC. Iam having my cycle monitored there and would be d/r soon if everything is OK. 

Good luck flick.

Layla- I have read the links you have posted here. very informative

Hope Isobel, Cat are OK.

good luck to all

Selina


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I have been reading and keeping up with everyone but haven't had any news really.

Sabina - Thank you for asking after us all!  It really does feel like a miracle.  Me and baby M are fine I'm now 14+4 but to be honest I think I look much bigger,  am scared how big I'll get but loving every minute of it whilst still finding it hard to believe.  The dogs are fine too and I'm sure my Honey knows I'm pg as she wont leave my side.  I was so naughty on my 2ww as I have rubbish embies put back so had written the tx off.  I didn't rest at all and took my 2yr old goddaughter to a party and was carrying her up ladders and down slides  don't think thats really recommended though!.

Layla - My consultant has said she'll probably keep me on clexane til 36 weeks as it helps blood flow to the baby.  At my last scan the scanner said that the blood flow was really good and I put it down to the clexane.  Brilliant news on your levels hon.

Georgia - I'm shocked that there have been no purchases recently.  Please don't hate me but I have to say chocolate is one thing that since being pregnant I really can take or leave.  Wierd as I love it normally but probably a good thing considering I need no help putting on weight.  How is the lovely Jess?

Flick - Lots and lots of luck for tomorrow.  I don't think you can read too much into the strength of the lines as the main thing is that there is a line there.  It really HAS to be your turn now.

Lorri - I'm glad you had a lovely weekend away even if the riots were a bit scarey.  

Janna - Good luck with this cycle, I hope it turns out to be the one for you.  I can't help you re the nuts and juice as I never bothered 

Martha - Ah the tiredness, I still get it occasionally but its really worn off alot now. It felt like it'd never go.  Mind you I've only got the one so having two must make it even worse but very exciting.

Orlando - Mine have always all gone back let alone have any good enough to freeze but if its your last go I'd ask to freeze them as its you that has to pay.  One of the embriologists told me a story about a woman who insisted on having hers frozen, she only had one and when it defrosted it had gone from a 4 cell to a 1 cell.  She still insisted on having it put back and went on to have a little girl so you never know.

Joanne - I can't believe there is now a sign saying to wear a skirt to scans .  Talk about feeling rushed in and out.  I've never had humira but am most definately an ivig girl and put me still being pregnant against ALL the odds down to ivig.  There was a time when I'd have happily been hooked up to it 24/7.

Trixxie - Oh it sounds as though the 2ww is really dragging for you.  It will be over soon and hopefully you'll have lots to celebrate.

Tiggy - The twins sound so amazing and you sound so happy (if a bit tired!).  I can't wait to see pictures of them.  Did you find it hard to accept that you were having them when you were pg as I'm still waiting for something to go wrong the whole time and can't believe that I actually might have a baby of my own to cuddle in August.

Cat - I don't know if you're looking on here but just wanted to say I've been thinking of you so much and if you want to talk at all you can IM me. Lots of love to you at this horrible time you really don't deserve.

Audrey - Great news that everything is going so well.  Sorry that you're feeling so ill.  I actually wanted to be sick as I thought it would be reassuring that something was going on.

Eva - Hope you're well hon.  20 weeks seems a lifetime away and a nice milestone to reach...half way there!

Buttercup, Shelley, Sif, and anyone else on the 2ww, I hope it flies by for you all with lots of sucess.

To everyone else, sorry to have missed you out but my brain really has shrunk.

Everything very quiet from my end.  My next scan is just before 17 weeks and seeing my consultant again then too.  It feels ages away as I got used to having more regular scans but as everyone keeps telling me I should try to relax and enjoy finally being here...hard to do though.  I really hope all of you going trough tx will know exactly how I feel very soon!!!!

Lots of love 
Joanna x


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey girls!!!!!

I have so much to catch up on!!!!! I am so sorry I have not been on but I have been away with work with no internet acess, then went to see mum at weekend (and she has not used her PC since my Dad died, so no suprise it didn't work  )

This is just to update on my lastest (7th!) scan, and I will be in the office in the morning before Court so I will try and catch up on everyone's news tomorrow!!!!!!

So, the upshot is that it looks like Bubble is ok!!!!!!!!!!!! It took another 2 scans, a lot of coughing and jumping up and down (sooo embarrassing- suit on, with skirt undone, knickers pulled down to an indecent level, with loo roll sticking out the top and gel on my tummy- trying to hold my skirt up, and with Dr Fox (not his real name- but a foxy greek Dr at FMC!) and DH sat looking with disparaging looks on their faces) before Dr Fox and another Dr decided they could see Bubble's nose!! Thank God! So, no CVS ! The high risk 1 in 68 Trisomy 13 and 18 still cannot be explained though- the FMC said it may have something to do with Squeak's passing, but they don't know- Either way, it looks like I will have to have extra scans (ha- like Bubble isn't sick of his photo being taken already!) throughout to check on Bubble's growth. But, the Dr says everything looks ok with Bubble's heart, etc, etc and he would expect to see some anomaly if there were a problem.

So, I am starting to feel more like I am finally pg! Work is still a 'mare (off to do some now, whihch is why I cannot check my messages or do personals ) but I've told them now and I think I am getting a tad mentally on countdown....

I will do a full catch up tom- I'll get in early. All my love to everyone- I wish I could wave a magic wand and make us all happy and with our dreams having come true!

Sleep well

Lots of love
Cat|XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

ps- Eva/Jo- I wll email tom and check my messages too xx


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Cat - I'm so pleased all is well, I was starting to think that no news was bad news!  You sound so much better and I'm not surprised.  No one could say you've had an easy ride of things.
Hope all ok at work and the case is going well.

Love Joanna x


----------



## rwo (Jun 12, 2005)

Cat, that is fantastic news. yay yay.

ps does anyone else find it weird how many times these pages are read (905 for this page when I checked)...

pps thanks for the info re clexane, I'm still on it at 17 + 4 and have never really got an answer as to why, I get the impression it is standard procedure.  God I hate it.  But.. my GP gives me an NHS prescription without asking any questions so give it a shot ladies.  It is now on my repeats list so I don't even have to make an appointment to get it (she also prescribed the lovely cyclogest - ahhh, really don't miss that!)

Ren x


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

So nice to hear from Caterina and Joanna glad things are going well for you both. You are both an inspiration to me. Are work being ok about pg Caterina?

Oh checking through bills and realise I have already been charged for BHCG and progesterone test =£70 which I think is abit of a cheek as they told me I could have this done closer to home. Anyway I will be making the dreaded train journey down on saturday for the test. So if anyone else in saturday morning around 10am let me know (i rang blood clinic and they say they are open till 12.30 wonder why ARGC say 10am?).All take care, speak soon.

Trixxie
Flick will say prayer for you tonight     (triplets?)


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm having my cycle monitored and DH and I are very confused. Blood test day 3, FSH 9.4 ( very stressed lately, lost my dear Nan ), oestrodiol 360.
Told that "mid-cycle" scan and bloods scheduled for cd 15!? but my normal cycle is only 24 days. Phoned ARGC to query this , told by nurse that's the day Mr. T. wants me to return. I will have ovulated by then (usually cd 9-10) so what is scan for? 
Also other people have mentioned using OPKs to detect LH surge, but no mention of them was made to DH and I.
I'm worried that cycle may have to be monitored again, and unsurprisingly this is stressing me out! Not what I want when FSH needs to be below 10 to 
start next cycle.
Can anyone please help? I don't know whether to 'phone again and risk upsetting ARGC or just blindly trust them, I just wish things were explained better!


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Flick - praying you are a stuffed pancake with a big fat positive tomorrow - please, please, please let this be the one
Love and lots of hopes
Jane
XXXXXX


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi all

quick note for Wendy - I really don't want to stress you out further, but also a word of warning - I have been waiting to start tx for 2 months and was told with FSH of 9.6 & oestradil at 165, then the follwing month 9.8 and 75, I couldn't start. I had been told under 10 was okay, but now they are saying that beacuase my FSH was 7.4 before Xmas, they want to wait until it is lower (and not to stress about this as it affects FSH   ) Really hope that's not the case for you, but wish I had had some warning about the possibility of delay as we've been devasted by the disappointments.

good luck
Blu


----------



## GM (Dec 30, 2004)

Audrey - I am really pleased that your nuchal went well. I hope you are able to relax more and that the sickness wears off. 

Layla - I never knew why I was on Clexane either and at one of my appointments at St Mary's they asked me why I was on it as they put their IVF ladies on it if they have had 3 or more m/c. I assume he does it to reduce the risk of this. I am so glad all is going well for you.

Flick - huge   and   for tomorrow - stuffed pancake I hope.

Cat - glad you are ok and enjoying being a pg lady.

I am thinking of you all and wish you lots of luck for whatever stage you are at.

Love GM XX


----------



## sparkle38 (Dec 9, 2004)

flick,

   for today    , Keeping everything crossed for you 

Love
Audrey
xx


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the clexane information, that's pretty much what I thought. I'm just uneasy about taking it because the problems I had last time could either have been caused by too much clexane or not enough and this time around I'm on a smaller dose but have a greater chance of more placental issues 

FLICK I HOPE YOU DON'T HAVE TO WAIT LONG - GOOD LUCK!!!!

Blu & Wendy, I'm so sorry you are having FSH issues, waiting is not easy & just adds to the stress.

Trixxie, they say 10 because they want everyone done early enough to get the calls out by late afternoon, I've had blood taken late several times though (even if its after it has closed Ahmed can do them  )

Oh Cat it is great to hear your good news  I read that the blood testing can be unreliable in IVF & definitely more unreliable where there are twins complicating things. But regardless that is really good news, I hope work calms down.

Joanna, nice to hear from you too - are you have NHS monitoring? they seem to be watching you really closely which is great.

Selina, I don't know, I've always been in such a rush that I've got most of the stuff from the ARGC or Bliss at Marble Arch (I get my clexane from boots which is a bit cheaper).

Martha *smooches* and *hugs*

Layla xxx


----------



## Joanne1971 (Mar 21, 2005)

Tweetypie - I'm still new to all of this so don't know if this applies to everybody but for my monitored cycle I had scan on day 10 to check lining and for a dominant follicle, then bloods taken for LH and E2. Got a phone call later that day to say all ok and to start using ovulation predictor tests from day 11. When I detect a surge to call them and then I will get a date to go back 4 -6 days post surge (not sure if this is another scan or just bloods not got there yet) and if all ok will start down reg. Hope this helps

Sabina - thanks for the advice and info on fish oil - what dose where you taking a day and is it ok to be done throughout stimms etc. Great news on your frosty, sounds like a fighter, hope your new house nesting keeps you occupied for the 2ww (but take it easy) and prepares you for baby nesting - fingers crossed

Flick - hope you get the call soon, good luck

Thanks for the welcomes 

Love Jo x


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Morning!!

I sneaked in early and got some boring stuff out of the way and have a window of half an hour or so! I cannot believe how much their is to catch up on! I have tried my best to go back through the last pages but haven't managed to go all the way so I'm sorry if I miss anyone out!

Layla, Ren, Jo, Isobel, Martha and Eva- I have IM/emailed you xxx

Audrey- I am so happy your nuchal went well!! I hope that you are feeling that it is more 'real' now, although I suppose that with your hideous sickness, you have enough physical signs!!! I am so sorry that you have been feeling so wretched- Old wives tales (of which I normally hate!) would dictate you are having a gorgeous baby girl!! Any cravings for sweet stuff,too? I hope your sickness passes soo- you would hope that you are nearly out of the sickness phase (but, don't you just HATE that? I nearly decked DH when we were walking to the tube on 11 + something and I was so cold and so exhausted and he breezily said 'well, only 10 days to go before the tiredness stops'??!?!?! AGH! 3 weeks later and I am still half dead. But, I really hope and pray that your sickness stops pronto! x

Flick- OMG!!! GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have all my fingers and toes crossed and have said a prayer that this is your time!!!

GM- I have IM'd you- But, I can't say this enough- James is stunning- you must be so happy and proud........x

Blu- I hope your FSH is heading down! What a bummer to have to wait for that- I'm sorry you're having these additional problems- thinking of you.

Fiona- I was so very sorry to see your news.... I don't know if you have yet decided what your next step will be, but I just wanted to say that I am thinking about you and I pray everything will work out for you, DH and DS for the very best xxx

Trixxie-- AGH- not long to go!!!! Mere hours before the test!! GOOD LUCK with passing the time until then! I think ARGC tell people to go at a certain time, in order to give them time to get the results from the lab and then start their calling people. I know that one day when I was DR'ing, I was having a freak at being on my little hamster wheel of getting up- argc-bloods-work and hoping not to get caught, when the hot guy at the bloods told me they are open till 6pm weekdays, I think, but you are still forced to go v early...... Bummer on the price of the tests, too.......
I hated the way the daily/twice daily ones added up to another chunk of hundreds!! But, I hope it will all be worth it for you- you so deserve a great result and you have had excellent blasts put back, so everything is going as well as it can right now- I would keep thinking that!

Sabina- GOOD LUCK too!! You are so doing the right thing with vegging with the papers- my dream day............. I was so happy to hear your frostie did everything he/she was supposed to and is back where they beling, with you keeping them warm...... Praying you get your good news too!!

Georgia- I've been thinking of you a lot......... Are you definately taking the summer off and then going for it again?? I think that is a fabulous idea......... I know that I did the same last year and, mentally, it was so the best thing for me to do! Lots of barbecues, whatever food you fancy, lots of very cold Sauvignon Blanc..................... . I so sympathise with the choc, too...... I normally never eat it all the time, but I love Cadbury's so much- the little minatures are my personal fav- yesterday I had 3 before 10am...... Mind you, I shouldn't keep them near me so much (I have Buttons in the freezer at home (mmmmm- try them- so much better icy cold!) and in my top drawer at work...... I have all the healthy almonds/brazils/fruit too, but la la la laaaaaaaa, whatever!! xx

Lorri- Dublin sounds perfect but with a hideous end!!! What an utter nightmare! Thank God that you are ok! Hope you are doing well- the weekend away sounds gorgeous...... Really got me desparate to go there, now (well, save for the riots !)

Janna- Hopw great if you start stimming on Friday! I shall keep my fingers crossed that you do!! I had a hysteroscopy right before my last go and I am convinced that had a huge amount to do with the +ve, so hoping you have the same luck!

Wendy- Good luck with your monitored cycle!! I would so call them again and not worry about their response- They are always willing to give you extra time if you do ask- and, remember, you are paying handsomely for the privilege!!!!

Orla- GOOD LUCK!! I don't envy you with your waiting - it is the worst bit- but, thinking of you and lots of luck..

Tiggy- What can I say!??!?! Apart from you skinny, happy girl!!!!! You sound so very happy, if a little (or a lot!) knackered!! I so wanted to be in your position with Bubble and Squeak, but it was not meant to be- I am so happy for you all- you are going to have so much fun together...... I wouldn't change being a twin for anything..... Lots of love to you all xxx And WHERE ARE THE PHOTOS!!!?

Selina- I bought mine direct from the manufacturers, Organon... They have a specific IF dept and they are so helpful- plus the drugs come super quick and fabulously packaged..... I have the number at home to call Paula Miller on -please let me know if you want it.

Twinkle- I hope your scan goes well today- I guess the 'skirts for scans' sign is new! How awful!!!!

Buttercup- oh, another girl in 2ww hell- Best of luck to you......x

Kim- Just to say that your baby girl is gorgeous!!!

Missy- So sorry to hear about your BFN- lots of luck looking into whatver paht you want to take now....xx

Michlelle- Good luck...

Joanne71- Sorry I cannot help with the humira,but I wanted to sendyou lots of love and hope!!

I know that I have missed loads of us out, and I am so sorry.... I have to nip out very soon and, in fact, will send my IM's then (I got carried away !) All is ok, I told work.........no appearences of things letting up work wise, though.... I think the worst bit is how knackered I am, despite getting good nights sleep, and the lack of concentration!! I think I am still very upset about Squeak and have been stunned at some of the tactless comments I have received from the few people who know... what stuns me the most is the fact that they know I am an identical twin myself- so, in effect, by saying " Oh, it's best that it happened as one is better to cope with" ....they are saying it would have been better if my twin or I had died?!?! Erm, I really do not think so. I have always wanted twins. Always. My dreams came true, yet one died. Why can no-one understand just how upset I am? It makes me so disappointed and angry with people. I don't even think DH really understands how upset I still am, so I don't even talk to him much about it anymore- it's not his fault, he is utterly fabulous with everything else- of course, I am putting all my energy into Bubble, but it doesn't make the upset of Squeak go away...... Maybe it is because I am a twin myself and wanted the same childhood for any children I was lucky enough to have, I don't know. I know I am so blessed with Bubble, particularly given the worries we have had, but the pain of losing Squeak isn't diminishing, really.... I guess it will, in time.... They are entirely different emotions but no-one seems to get that. It is made out like I am ungrateful- truly! Do people who know me really  think I do not realise how lucky I am that Bubble is here?? Of course I do, and I thank God for Bubble daily. I never thought I would ever be lucky enough to be pg and, of course, I am overjoyed that I am!! Agh, it frustrates me......

Ok, so I'm sorry for my whine at the end there-don't know where that cam e from- probably pent up upset that I have no-one to confide in about? I'm sorry for that xMaybe it is here that I can really tell the truth about how I am feeling?! I hope you all have a good day and lots of love to everyone!

All my love
Cat

XXXX

FINAL GOOD LUCK TO FLICK AND ALL THE 2 WW'ERS"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Flick     . Hope they don't keep you waiting too long.

Carol x


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

thanx girls for all the well wishes- back from bloods so just the awful waiting game now! 

Cat - I am not at all surprised you are mourning Squeak- you will never forget and nore should you!
you are amazing in even in your grief remembering everyone else- you must have a huge heart and bubble will be blessed with such a mummy xx

all our new mums with their beautiful wee babies by their names- just gorgeous every single one of them 

Blu- i had to wait 6 months for my fsh to come down once- we sure do learn patience on this game 

joanna- lovely to hear things are stil going so well for you- all plain sailing from now. how is Taj doing?

To all our bump growers- good luck wit scans n numbers 

and 2ww's... God it is awful..but it soon comes around- just hope these lovely sunny autumnal days bring happy good news for spring growth! 

gonna walk m'dogs in the sun now and think pleasant positive thoughts- or at least try!!!!! 

ps- anyone got an unneutered norfolk or norwich terrier?? I have a female miniature poodle who i would love to get mated- and there is such a trend for poodle mixes- ie labradoodles, cookerdoodles etc- i thought she can make Noodles! How cute would that be?!?!?


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Blimey Flick if you had Noodle puppies I'd be breaking down your door for one (dh would probably threaten to leave me) - can you imagine how cute they would be!

Hope you don't have to wait too long  

Layla


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Flick

Thanks so much for your lovely words- they mean a lot x

And, it is such a gorgeous day today, I really, really hope and pray that you get some very, very good news very VERY soon... 

I don't have any doggies, but I do have 2 burmese cats- now, what the hell would THEY be called!?!??! I laughed out loud at ' Noodles;'!!!!

Enjoy your walk- I cannot wait to hear your news..................

Lots of love
Cat
XXXXX
ps- Re- lack of concentration!! Court was at 11.30, not 10.30, and is a telephone hearing, not in person!! Doh! Time for a sneaky Cadbury minature, or two.....X


----------



## Joanne1971 (Mar 21, 2005)

Cat - feel free to let it all out here, that is one of the many great things about these boards. I haven't been in your situation but I rteally do feel for you and understand how hard it must be to have all those mixed emotions. I have a secret wish to have twins (also I fear it may be our only chance to have more than 1) I have spoken to a friend of mine who is an identical twin about wether he would like to have twins because I think everybody wants to give their children the great experiences they have had and I'm sure being a twin you'd love your children to experience that special bond (sorry if that sounds insensitive ) Your grief is entirely understandable and I only hope Bubble can help in making you feel a little better. Peoples lack of tact never fails to amaze me, I'm surprised I still have a tongue the amount of times I've had to bite it to prevent answering back and upsetting myself further. Everybody going through treatment knows how grateful you are for Bubble and also should understand your grief for Squeak is a different yet linked event. You seem like such a caring person, Bubble is very  lucky because you will be a great mum

Jo x


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Flick - Have you been trying out your visualisation as a stuffed pancake!!!!?  I've got everything crossed for you.
love
Sifx


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

CANT BELIEVE IT MY LEVELS ARE 205!!!!!

was walking around the field and Steph rang...and is asking me have i done any home tests, what have my best levels ever been etc- and i am thinking what is going on!! this is sooo early for a call as well!
Then she suddenly tells me my levels and we are both shouting n laughing...bless her she has been around for pretty much all my cycles and knows my trauma- and whne she saw the result come thru she grabbed my notes and just called me- she is such a sweet girl- and i am soo happy- long path ahead but it is a good start!

YIIPPPEEEE flick IS a stuffed pancake!


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

*YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WELL DONE FLICK!!!!!!*​
Layla xxxx


----------



## sparkle38 (Dec 9, 2004)

Flick,

*F A N T A S T I C N E W S* ​
Congratulations you stuffed pancake ! Great HCG levels too ​
Take Care
Audrey
xx


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Flick, you're 10dp5dt right - 15dpo? 205 is what I had a 15 dpo this time - snap 

Layla xxx


----------



## Joanne1971 (Mar 21, 2005)

Flick - fantastic news and good levels. I am so pleased for you, and how nice of Steph to phone you so soon and stop you stressing. There seems to be a few moans about patient care at argc but that is a great example of how good people can be. I hope you have a great day with a massive smile on your face. Congratulations you are a stuffed pancake

Jo x


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah Layla we are number buddies!   
trying hard not to be toooo excited as need to see what the next few weeks bring!


----------



## Sidsgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

FLICK -                    

I AM SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NO MORE ANGRY BANANA FOR YOU 

LOVE CARMELA + GIRLS XXX


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

*FLICK!!!!!!*

Congrat so happy for you!!! You so deserve this.
Praying it sticks like glue. 205 what a lovely number. Symptoms please.

Trixxie


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Flick - Congratulations i'm really pleased for you.

Fiona


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

flick fabulous news on being a stuffed pancake - wow         - here's to some doubling hcg stuffing now 

vvvvv pleased for you and really hope this one sticks


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

cat - we are all so pleased to hear from you with news of bubble.  you feelings of grief about squeak are understandable and should not be denied.  sometimes men can only cope with ignoring painful things rather than discussing them - my dh is one such.  i resort to my understanding girlfriends (even my mother is a bit ungenerous with any sort of sympathy).
take care


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Flick - fab news - congratulations   

Blu


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

hi layla - i am testing 10 march (day after your scan).  the embryo was only 3 cell when transferred so i was surprised that testing would be so early.  my cycle is about 26 days long at the moment and et on day 16 which does not leave much 'luteal' phase for my courageous embie to embed.  i have only been prescribed 1 cyclogest/day, but would it be harmful to up it to 2?

hope the toast wasn't burnt today


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeahhhhhhhhhh!! Flick.

Congratulations and great levels, I am so happy for you it's excellent news. 

         

You must be beside yourself with excitement.

Michelle
x x x


----------



## Lol (May 19, 2004)

Flick brilliant news - hope it doubles perfectly so you can get a scan bang on six weeks to see a perfect heartbeat or two. Steph is so lovely, she has called me early when I was expecting bad news.     

I don’t have a dog but really like the sound of a puggle as it is such a cute name!   These crosses sell for ridiculous amounts of money so reckon we it would be a good sideline for us all to pay for our tx! 

Sabina, sounds like you have been through hell but your embie is obviously a fighter and it is always possible to beat the odds - I think Mr T's motto is expect the unexpected. You have got pregnant before which is always a good sign.  I would speak to the clinic about upping your cyclogest, maybe they will let you during the 2nd week of the 2WW?

Martha, best of luck for your scan today.  

Cat, am so glad everything is OK.  It is not suprising you feel tired with all this stress as well as the grief at losing one of your babies.  It is so annoying when people make comments rather than just being sympathetic and trying to understand how you feel.  They seem to think that they will change our minds or cheer us up by talking about the positives of not getting what we want!  

Audrey, great news on your nuchal.  I hope you can start to enjoy being pregnant.   

Layla, great levels.  Hope your progesterone sorts itself out.  Read your link on Progesterone.  This immune stuff is all so weird as my NKs came back normal yet IVIG kickstarted my HCG again and then the week after my progesterone went dodgy so I am sure I have immune problems but they are just hiding themselves on the Chicago tests!  

Tiggy, lovely to hear from you.

Jo71 - Take Eskimo 3 - I took 7 capsules throughout and recently cut it down to 2-3 a day because of my bleeding.

Lorri, craic means good time - an irish girl I worked with shocked a client when she talked about the craic in Dublin as he thought she meant something else!  

Georgia, spoil yourself with the chocolate for now - you need it and it is still a fair few weeks until vest weather!

Fiona, thinking of you.  

2WW girls, hope you are thinking positive thoughts and enjoying sofa time.  

I have had a bit of a nightmare week.  I had bleeding so asked for my Progesterone to be tested and it came back really low which the clinic thought was a sign that it was all over so was completely shocked to discover that the next days HCG levels had doubled for the first time in a week.  The gestone sorted out my dodgy progesterone levels but the bleeding continued over the weekend.  HCG levels were OK yesterday and so have a scan on Friday when hopefully I will be past 6000.  No more HCGs for me thank god.  I am petrified about Friday as it is D-day for a heartbeat as I will be 7 weeks.  Joanna has been a brilliant support to me and am praying that I am able to copy her miracle story!  

Hi to everyone else I have missed, am thinking of you.


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

hi jo (joanne 1971) - re fish oil  - i take about 3000mg/day - some people on the american immunesupport board take up to 8000mg/day.  i use biocare brand.  when buying fish oil make sure it is fish body oil (categorically not fish liver oil as you may get poisoned by too much vitamin a).  also the brand should be reputable and oil screened for dioxins and heavy metals.  another good brand is eskimo 3.


----------



## Kerry T (Oct 1, 2004)

Flick -     on your     I am so pleased for you


----------



## buttercup01 (Feb 14, 2006)

Flick - That's such wonderful news!!! Congratulations on your great   levels!!!!  You are going to get enormous!!!!!


Buttercup
xxxx


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

lol - am addicted to my laptop today as you can see!!!!

am so pleased your hcg levels are rising    .  wishing you some vvvv happy news with your scan soonxx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Sabina - my Fish Oil doesn't say if it's fish body etc, or if it has been screened for dioxins. It is from Holland & Barrett (there own brand) do you think that's okay?

Blu


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Lol- wishing you all the best for fri- i know those first scans are awfull 
hope it is good news n strong heartbeat x

Sabrina talk to the argc cos tooo much progesterone can be as bad as too little

Trixxie- symptoms- hmm- felt icky as of sat! Cramping and shooting womb pains, (.)(.) sore and getting veiny..that is a new one for me! had some camomile tea which i usually like but could not bear the taste of...and tired! Keeping it all crossed that my cycle buddie joins me as my belly buddie xx


----------



## Kerry T (Oct 1, 2004)

Layla - glad to see your levels are doing OK. Hope you had a good birthday yesterday.

Issyc - the tablets I take are Zita West Vitamins - so at least I only have take two different types a day

Missy - I am so sorry to hear about your BFN, take care hon

Sabina - I was so excited to hear that you other embryo came back, wishing you lots of luck on the 2ww.  I know what you mean about leaving the house to chaos, I am still not taking anything to chance so DH has been doing everything (he has been absolute wonderful) but I have so many niggles as a lot of things are not quite to how I would leave them.  Although it is a very small price to pay  

Audrey - I am pleased to see your nuchal was OK.  Sorry to hear you are feeling so sick, there was an interesting post in the last few days on the "waiting for first scan thread" under "Bun in the Oven" from Bess who mentioned the impact of eating different food groups to help ease the sickness.

Tweetpie - I tend to agree with Harps that you have to probably wait for your next cycle to start your monitored cycle.  It will probably come round really quickly.

Tiggy - glad to hear things are going well with DH, Horace & Coco.  Well done on losing most of the baby weight.

Orlando - your embies sound like they doing fine, sending them lots of    

Sif, Trixxie & Michelle - hope you are surving the 2ww

Lorri - glad to see you was not caught up in the riots, it must have been really scary

Janna - I believe pure pineapple juice is meant to help the implantation, although be careful not to have too much on the 2ww.

Buttercup - wishing you lots of luck on the 2ww.

Cat - I am so relieved to hear Bubble is doing OK, at least with all these scans going on hopefully each one should put you more at ease.  It is totally understandable about your grief regarding Squeak, although time probably won't take the pain away it will make it easier to deal with, sending you a big  

Lol - sorry to hear things have been a bit scary, good news about your levels, wishing you loads of luck on Friday.

hello to everyone I have missed out, this thread moves so quickly.

Take Care

Kerry


----------



## buttercup01 (Feb 14, 2006)

Flick - Hope you have a lovely day planned with DH   .  By the way is that true about too much progesterone?  Mine was quite high last 2ww and I'm on Gestone again this time....  

Kerry - hope you are well and looking forward to your scan next week - hope you see a lovely strong heartbeat and that everything is just as it should be 

Blu/Jo 1971 - I'm on Lamberts Fish Oil 1100mg suggested by someone on here - I was using Boots ones before but they have Topherol (some form of Vitamin E) on casing which is not ideal apparently.  

Blu and Wendy so sorry about your FSH problems -  I know it is the most frustrating thing ever - I keep thinking that they should just let us go anyway, each time its less than 12ish (cutoff at other places).  

Audrey - so good to hear your nuchal went well 

Lol - so sorry to hear your week was distressing but so happy to hear your levels are finally doubling now.  Hopefully the gestone has come in at a really important point.  Wishing you lots of luck for your scan on Friday - hope you see a really strong heartbeat     

Joanna - so glad to hear things are progressing nicely and hope the next scan is a pleasure.  Your story gives hope to all of us 

Kim - Your new pic of Rebecca is too cute by far.  Any thoughts on when you might be trying for No 2?

Lorri - so glad you had a nice time in Dublin sounds really lovely (+ a bit too exciting!)

Layla - hope you don't have a hangover from the diet coke 

Cat - I am so glad to hear that Bubble is growing well, and so sorry you had all the heartache around the scans - hopefully the extra scans will be time to enjoy seeing Bubble more frequently.  I am so sorry for your understandable pain over Squeak and so hope that you are blessed with twins next time round.

Georgia - there are times when only chocolate will do - I think the shopping should wait a couple of weeks 

Sabina, Trixxie, Sif, Chelley - good luck for the rest of the crazy fortnight - here's to many more BFPs in the coming week and a half.  I am also going spare  - its so annoying analysing everything to death. 

Good luck and all best wishes to everyone else.  

Buttercup
xx


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Flick - wow wow wow wow - I am so chuffed for you - you stuffed pancake you !!!!!!!  Have absolutely everything crossed that all goes well and you will be making your pancakes with your baby on your hip next Shrove Tuesday!!!!!!
Love
Sifx


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations Flick     . Have a lovely day today sitting on  

Love Carol x


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Flick -    *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*   That's made my day!!!!! Wonderful news!!!!!!

Layla - thanks so much for your texts . How are you doing today? How's the queasiness?

Sabina - hope you're staying sane and taking it easy - KEEP AWAY FROM THAT CLEANING!!!!  I'm sure using 2 cyclogest would be fine, but hopefully Layla (an absolute star when it comes to info like this) will know for sure!

Carol - how are you feeling?

Georgia - chocolate is so much more fun than dieting. I found the perfect 'compromise chocolate' the other day - it's pumpkin seeds, soya beans and raisins covered in chocolate (sound disgusting  but REALLY nice). Now that sounds like healthy eating to me...

Sif, Trixxie and Michelle - thinking of you all on the 2ww and sending you lots of sanity vibes     Hope you're all managing to resist the evil HPTs.... 

Buttercup - it's hard to keep your PMA up, but the immune stuff is so good and they'll be watching you like a hawk, so hopefully this will be the 'clincher' for you this time

Joanna - lovely to hear from you. 'All quiet' is exactly how we like it!  So glad to hear everything is progressing well - brilliant news.

Blu - as long as it's not from the liver (e.g. cod liver oil) then it will probably be OK. You definitely get what you pay for with fish oils - I totally agree with Sabina re Biocare (I like their Omegacare liquid or the Mega EPA 1000 capsules) or Nutri Eskimo 3. Another good one is MorEPA, but Equazen's Mumomega are also good.

Lol - sorry to hear you've been going through it recently, but I'm so glad your levels are continuing to rise. Will have everything crossed for a gorgeous flickering heartbeat at your scan on Friday.

Cat - i've been thinking of you a lot, and I'm sorry to hear about your sadness re Squeak. It's totally understandable. When people say these things, it's almost like they're trying to make THEMSELVES feel better and to fix the situation, but I often want to say to them, 'Look, you can't fix this - just let me be sad, OK!' I think that coping with these things is a case of 'by whatever means necessary' and you have to do it all in your own way and in your own time. Thinking of you and DH 

Selina - I agree with Layla re getting drugs from ARGC. Since I got my BFP, I managed to get my GP to do an NHS prescription for heparin/Clexane, which is a huge relief, but definitely worth getting it from a local chemist rather than Marble ARch or John Bell and Croyden who are hugely expensive.

Twinkle-toes - hope your scan went well this morning. Can you believe how many people were waiting for scans??! I got 'inject now' Cetrotide calls, too. Easier said than done, but please don't fret - Mr T is so in control of it.

Lorri - can't believe the high drama you experienced in Dublin!! Not exactly what you expect of an away-break!! Glad you arrived home safely. Don't work too hard.

Janna - great to hear you're cycling again. The very best of luck with starting to stim on Friday 

Orla - I hope your blast transfer has gone well today  

Tyler - hope you've had a lovely weekend in Sussex, lots of lovely walking, good food and fussing from your family. Is DH back from skiing yet?

Mands - good luck for your appointment on Thursday. Can't want to hear all about it. 

Hello to Audrey, Tweetiepie, Tiggy, Orlando, Wendy, Janis, GM, dekimk, Eva, Tiggy and anyone else I've forgotten (sorry).

Had our 7wk scan this morning and Mr T said there were two very good heartbeats there, so we're really relieved. Mr T said one sac is slightly bigger than the other but he said it's nothing to worry about. He joked that that would be the girl and the smaller one was the boy, 'under the thumb'!  My NK levels are still a bit high so I've had a full blood count done and I'm awaiting the results of that but he said it's almost certain I'll be in for IVIg again this week. That's fine - whatever it takes!! Not sure when the next scan will be, but I'm guessing next week?

Poor DH has been stressing so much, it's starting to take its toll. I got a call from him yesterday morning saying he'd been at the doctor's for a couple of hours. He'd got to work and his face started tingling, then it went bright red and so did his body, and his hands swelled up, too. The doctor reckons it was probably an allergic reaction, although we can't imagine what to. I reckon it's probably his body saying, 'I'm so darned stressed!!!!!' It's got to come out somewhere.

Anyway, love to all, whatever stage you're at.

Martha
xx


----------



## dekimk (Aug 31, 2004)

YAY FLICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

        

Such lovely lovely news - well done you!  

Now rest up, and keep chanting throughout the hell that is the repeat HCGs - this IS your turn!

Love

Kim xx


----------



## dekimk (Aug 31, 2004)

Hello everyone

Thank you for the lovely comments about Rebecca's photo - of course I think she's gorgeous but I'm completely and deliriously biased!

Martha - great news on your scan, well done!  Your poor hubbie though, that sounds dreadful.  It is such a stressful time though isn't it?

Lol - sounds like you're having a very stressful time, poor you!  I had lots of bleeding and was certain it was all over on a few occasions but it all turned out ok, and I hope you get a similar happy ending.  Only 3 days to go and you'll see that heartbeat thumping away  

Love to you all
Kim


----------



## Alice74 (Feb 14, 2006)

hi

cat - am so pleased that bubble is ok.  was worried about you.

flick - wow, CONGRATULATIONS!

lol - good luck for friday.  i know how you must be feeling.

martha - fantastic news that your scan was OK.

we had our first scan yesterday and thankfully saw a heartbeat, which was such a relief.  it really is nerve-wracking waiting for that first scan.  the next one will be in 10 days or so i think.  i was just wondering - i've noticed on here that a lot of people seem to have their scans at the FMC, rather than the ARGC.  why is that?

good luck to everyone else, especially all the 2wwers.  hang in there.

XXX


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Maybe buttercup I am talking out of my  about the progesterone- could of sworn i read it somewhere- anyway mine has just come back as 1004- which seems real high!
So bloods tomorrow inc NK follow up

Great news Alice


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

I take the view that you can't have too much progesterone, I always whop my dose up at the first sign of any spotting. Even with all my massive doses last time it never got above 400 - so I think I don't absorb it well.

Martha & Alice, fantasic news     I'm so happy for you 

Lol, I'm glad the numbers are going up, my scan is set for 7 weeks too - I know it is looming & I'm terrified.

Not feeling brilliant today - I'm going in for more bloods tomorrow & am terrified about it, I can't help but think things are going too well & diaster is around the corner   I'm pretty knackered & sick-ish (better today - lots of egg sandwiches), very emotional   and bloody terrified.

Layla


----------



## Beth1 (Oct 25, 2005)

Flick -   Congratulations         Excellent levels too!

Marth & Alice - Well done on your scans!  

Layla - Try and stay positive.  Sending  

Continuing on the vitamin discussions....has anyone ever taken a Bromelain supplement during 2ww or even before?  I know that you can get it naturally from Pineapple's but I'm just lazy and it seems really easy to swallow a capsule!
Also, has anyone taken L'Arginine supplements?

Bethx


----------



## Lol (May 19, 2004)

Just a quickie to say congrats on your scans Martha and Alice.  Martha, hope your DH feels better soon.  It is so difficult for them as it is not their body it is happening to so they have to rely on our instincts as to how things are going and it has to be said that mine are rubbish!  

Beth, I took Bromelain from ET until I got a faint line on a pee stick.  It is only in the pineapple core and I also couldn't be bothered to chop up tons of pineapple!  This was the first cycle I took it on and my first BFP.  However, my embies were better quality.  

Thanks for all your best wishes girls!


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Interesting!-I produced fewer eggs therefore maybe better quality- but this 2ww i also drank a glass or 2 of pineapple juice a day!? maybe there is something in this pineapple thing?? get drinkin it girls


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Martha- well done on the scan- how exciting!
i have my Nk follow up tomorrow- wouldnt it be nice of we have to have IVIG together this week xx
its 3 days for nk follow up isnt it? oh i quess then that would be fri/sat hmm


----------



## Joanne1971 (Mar 21, 2005)

Martha - great news on your scan, I imagine you are feeling relieved, only 33weeks to go - oh and then the next 18 years or so - I'm sure it gets easier or you become more immune  Hope your DH is feeling better soon - definately souinds like stress related

Lol - good luck for your scan on Friday

I'm getting in lots of internet time today as sitting at home waiting for the plumber - boiler packed up on Sunday so no heating, I'm freezing! Still waiting for LH surge, can't even manage to get 2 lines on ovulation pee stick  but really excited about when I do, practice run for the HPT  

Jo x


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2004)

Flick,

Have been lurking again... Just wanted to say Congrats!!!!!            

Such good news!!!  Am keeping all crossed for great doubling levels!!!!  

Take care and keep those feet up!

Lots of love,

Callie  xxx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Just a quickie i am at work.

Martha - Fab news keep going twinnies

Flick - Well done you, great levels i have everything crossed for you

Chelley - I have just read your 2 week diary and know just how you are feeling. Keep your chin up. You have done so well not to test. I realy hope you get your dream result tomorrow.

Trixxie - You ok, how's it going.  Hope you are feeling a bit better. Your 2ww seems to have gone on for ages, i think it's because you stimmed for so long.

Holly - My cycle buddy, hope you are ok. I am in Kent in 2 weeks. I'll give you a call and maybe we can meet up at the ark or Dockside.

I started to bleed on Sat and stopped today. Rather quick i thought my last m/c i bleed for 2 weeks, this time 3 days!!!! I feel fine, a bit sad when i see my fellow cycle buddies getting sick and sore boobs etc (not that i wouldn't want you all to be pg, i'm just jealous) We are ready and rearing to go for April/May time. I will move to England with Elliot for the 2 weeks of stims so i'm not s stressed at being without him. I als feel m /c ad alot to do with my lw progesterone 13 on test day, so next time i wast gestone from the start.

I am so excited at the thought of moving onto adoption. I feel we have to go through the rocess of ending tx, but if i don't get pg i won't be sad, it wil be a relief it's all over finally.

Anyway must go i didn't mean this to turn into a mamouth post.

take care all

Fiona


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

Congrats Flick, Have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Martha, Layla and Caterine Thank you for the reply

Caterine- Gald you are OK, Please can I have the number of Organon, Cat do I have to order earlier? or do they do on a daily basis or can we collect from somewhere? From my understanding of ARGC they keep changing the stimming drugs isn't it. 

kim - Rebecca is gorgeous.

Sorry ladies I have trouble keeping up with the thread. I had a immune test done and one test was not within the limits CD56 12.6%, The doctor there told me I may need one dose of IVIG, Can some tell me what IVIG is for and what would they do? 

Good luck  all, wishing all our dreams come true

love
Selina


----------



## Kerry T (Oct 1, 2004)

Martha & Alice - glad to hear your scans went really well, Martha I hope DH is OK

Thanks Buttercup - it still seems a long way off, hope you are feeling positive

Kim - what a lovely picture of Rebecca

Fiona - glad to hear you are OK, I wish you lots of luck for the next go

Layla - sending you     and don't forget so far your levels have been great, lots of luck for tomorrow, hope you don't have to wait too long.

Love

Kerry


----------



## Amber (Dec 14, 2003)

Just popped on to say a big congrats to Flick- BRILLIANT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Flick - I just logged on to get your news, and am so very pleased for you !!!   . I love the thought of noodles, made me chuckle. Unfortunately my dog is neither norfolk terrier nor un-neutered. What would you call a labrador x staffie ? Staffrador or Labrastaff ?  

Martha - I am so glad your scan went well, thats brill !!

Layla - I am not surprised you are feeling terrified, especially after what happened last time, but this time everything is going so differently it seems. You have to believe that history will not repeat itself  

Alice - Congrats on your scan, great news !

Cat - Some people can be such idiots. I think the problem is they just don't know what to say so they say the first thing that falls off their tongue before putting brain into gear.  I can totally understand how upset you must feel about squeak, and that does not make you ungrateful about bubble. You do need to grieve for your baby  

Lol - what a worrying time, its great that your levels are still doubling, good luck for the scan on Friday, I hope you get to see a nice strong heartbeat 

I am still hooked on chocolate too. I am really into Green & Blacks, especially the butterscotch flavour. I had to come home early today, as my shopping was being delivered (too lazy and overworked to go to supermarket). They had a speical on G&B's, so I stocked up, 4 huge bars in the fridge now, so of course I had to sample some   . 

I am so confused with all these different fish oils ! I had no idea there were so many. I have been taking flaxseed oil on and off (more off than on lately).  

Hi to everyone else.

Lx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Lorri, sorry didn't mean to confuse you. The ones I mentioned are just different brands of (good quality) fish oils (i.e. they have really good levels of the active ingredients, esp. DHA). Flaxseed oil is great, too, as it is the richest plant source of omega-3 oils, so if you don't want to have fish oils/would rather use a plant version, it's a good alternative. 

Very envious of your Green and Blacks!!!! Must go and seek out that offer!!!!

Martha
x


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS FLICK!!!!    

Martha - Excellent news on your scan, how lovely! - I was there around 8am to be scanned and didnt get done until about 9:30ish!! Poor Ahmed was on his own and each one seemed to take ages - scan went fine I have multiple follies on each side but they are only about 13mm so they need to grow a bit more - they called me back for another blood test in the afternoon as my progesterone was creeping up again just hoping it will be OK. (Dose reduced to 125 - hopefully I might get away without having to buy another puregon!!) 

Alice - Glad your scan went well too!!! 

Layla - Hope everything goes well tomorrow.. lots of luck..


----------



## Lizzi (Oct 31, 2005)

Just a quick note to say well done to Martha and Alice on their lovely
reassuring scans! Long may it continue girls!

Lizzi


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Great news about your scans Martha and Alice, it's great to see things going well.

Flick WOW....so pleased for you especially as you have been through so much heartache to get to this point. Many many congratulations from me.I agree how sweet of steph to call you asap,what a star she is. Must be the best kind of phonecall to make.

Cat, so pleased to hear from you. I really missed your posts. So glad all is well with Bubble, and of course you have my sympathies a hundred times over regarding Squeak. Such a strange situation to be in emotionally......I am getting quite a bump these days and I started wondering whether my little twin had come back to life and started growing again.....such a bizarre thought and of course I know that that is completely impossible.....I guess the only thing that will help is time going by and bubble progressing well.


Lol wishing you all the very best for friday and what a relief not to have any more HCG levels.

Layla Happy Birthday for yesterday. I'm not suprised you are feeling emotional and a bit of a nervous wreck....I haven't been through half of what you have had to endure and I was really extremely anxious and rather low until about 11 weeks, so I guess we just have to accept those feelings and try and get through each day.

Janna have slightly lost touch of where you are but good luck and I will be watching your progress.

Well I am off to bed now girls, will do a proper catch up at the weekend,but I am checking in daily.

Love to all

Isobel
XXXX


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Just a quick catchup. I am dying with this flu bug - Rebecca got it at the same time - and DH is in Madrid, so we are a very sorry pair. Rebecca's temperature reached 105 on Sunday night, I was sure she was going to die. Thank God for Calpol and Baby Neurofen.

Flick - I am so delighted for you - and what great levels. Good luck on the Beta rollercoaster.

Lol - good news re your doubling levels. Hang in there, I'm sure you can do it this time.

Martha and Alice - great news on your respective scans. 

Cat - good to have you back. People are such idiots sometimes. I hope that time will help you, and of course little bubble will be a great joy to you.

Sabina - I was so delighted to read your post. I'm sure it's fate. It will make a great story - my 2 cell embryo that they wrote off ..... Good luck with the torture of the 2WW.

Chelly - good luck for tomorrow.

All the other 2WW girls - Sif, Trixxie and Buttercup - hope you are keeping sane.

and Fiona .... what a treat. I would love to catch up when you come to Kent. We can reminisce on old times and plan for the future. Definitely give me a call. Good to hear you are a bit chirpier these days.

That's it I'm afraid for the moment. I do read the board every day and keep up with progress - but as I haven't got much to post, I tend not to. Once I decide what to do next I'll start posting more frequently.

Take care all,

Holly


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

OMG FLICK! 
Just logged on to get your results - what an AMAZING BFP you got. This is it!!!
YYYYAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!
                   

HURRAH Flick is going to be a Mummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love and kisses to you and DH
  

Jane, Katie & Anna

XXXX


----------



## GM (Dec 30, 2004)

Flick - congratulations.       . I hope the next 8 months are uneventful for you and that this is your time.

Cat - didn't get your IM. Thank you for your lovely words about James. 

Martha and Alice  - I am pleased for you both. Hope all continues to go well.

Jane - love your pic.

Love to you all GM XX


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Morning Girls

Is it sinking in yet Flick? Bet you are just cautiously floating round, I am so pleased for you.

Cat can you get access to any counselling? maybe via your GP? i think you need time to express how you feel and just time. I know you will never forget your loss but time will hopefully help. But I know every now and then when you hold your baby tight you will think of the twin thats gone. This is a completely normal reaction dont be hard on yourself. Sending you love. x

Well only 4 days (well 3 if you dont count today!!!!) of the 2 ww to go and I am terrified. I really dont think I feel any different? The constant analysis of everything is killing me, do i feel different? Is that a back ache? Oh no. The only consistent symptoms I have had now since monday is a twitch under my left eye which is DRIVIN ME CRAZY!!!! I have searched the net and you guessed it, this is defo not listed as a PG symptom. Just a sure sign of the basket case I have become. Today I feel less bloated than i have for the last 3 weeks, now surely that is not a good sign? I talked with DH last night we discussed doing a pg test but I bottled out. I am frightened i will lose all hope if it is negative and at least at the moment if nothing else I have hope. Oh this really is torture. Oh well I better get on and try pretend to be normal.

All take care

Trixxie


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

chelley  -  sending you tons of         for test today

all other 2ww girls sif, buttercup and trixxie (i hope i haven't missed anyone!)          .  this is a mad time and i can't take it seriously on this occasion.  feel i am a real fake laying about and reading books and newspapers and doing absolutely nothing - it has taken all my mental strength to avoid donning a pair of rubber gloves and hoeing into the housework. this evening am avoiding a dinner party on grounds of 2ww, but i simply don't want to go 

holly - tx so much for your really sweet and uplifting msg.  i will fall off my chair if i get a bfp - that is for sure.  hope you are well.  i made a lovley friend from waiting room at argc.  we have kept in contact ever since and meet for lunch from time to time.  

flick - hope your levels show a lovley jump today.  am so thrilled to bits for you - the joy (and excitement) in your messages is palpable.  bless you     

layla - stay cool man 

isobel - lovely to hear from you.  hope things are going v well with you and little one.

love and luck to everyone elsexx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

I've been away for a couple of days and it amazes me just how much activity there is on this thread!!  

Cat - I am so so pleased for you.   I can't imagine how it felt for both you and Isobel to lose a twin - especially difficult considering you are a twin yourself. My DP is a twin and i know he would've loved to have twins too. But i am so pleased that your baby is fighting fit...

Isobel - lovely to hear from you - hope you're well and not working too hard!

Flick -          FAB levels too    you must be on   

Layla - I read your post and it's no surprise that you go through low periods after all that you have been through. I guess with such emotional upset in the recent past it sometimes might seem hard to imagine a happy ending. But it's amazing how life twists and turns - you SO deserve to have happiness in abundance and at the moment there is nothing to suggest that this won't turn out well. Hope you are feeling better today...

Trixxie -   made me laugh when you were looking at a twitch in the eye being a pregnancy symptom! I had no symptoms on my 2ww. You're nearly there - hang in there and we'll all be here waiting for the good news. 

Martha - so pleased to hear about your scan and that both are doing so well. Mr T does make me laugh - in a weird way i kind of miss some of the (nicer) visits to argc - especially when you know you're getting to see Mr T! Give your DH a big   from the ARGC girls.. 

I have my 20 week this Tuesday and can feel that build up of nerves that i used to feel going to scans at ARGC. I get comfort though from the occassional kick in the tummy!

Love to everyone else  Lorri, GM, Janis, Sabina, Carmela, Holly, Lizzi, TwinkleToes, Amber, Kerri, Callie, Jo...


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh God girls

i have just been really naughty! In major obsessing phase at mo (got up too early you see). Anyway talked myself in to doing a OPK as i have heard people use these as HPT (I know crazy or what but didnt feel as naughty as doing a HPT). So yes did it and got 2 lines god that was hard to get even when i was Oing. So yes went on to do a 10unit early pg test and got the faintest of a second line!!! I dont know what to do cannot stop shaking and want to cry. Phoned DH who told me to calm down, now I know this is not the trigger as I tested last sunday and the trigger was gone. Oh boy dont know what to do. Will have to go shortly meeting. Speak later.

Trixxie

Bring on the major symptoms now please, plse let this be true.

Sorry for huge ME post.


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Trixxie - your post made me laugh .... all your emotions come out in it. A line is a line sweetie, and this early is a very good sign. I think you've cracked it       

Good luck with the meeting - try not to tell them you're pregnant!!


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the quick response Holly I now feel sick and cannot stop smiling. Speak later


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

a line is a line Trixxie
very good news indeed!!!!!!!!!!   bet your twitching eye is twitching some more now


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Trix- yeah we will be belly buddies xxx just relax now and wait for sat levels but they must be good if you already have a line!   

chelley good luck with your test today- hope it is good news xx

Well i am waiting second bloods- i did think with nice levels you would feel more relaxed- but NO- I still feel terrified of a fall in levels- hardly slept- suppose it gets easier with a few numbers under your belt!?
Jane your post made me laugh thanx sweetheart xx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Trixxie, you are so funny!   As the other girls say, a line is a line, and to have one already is FANTASTIC. As Flick says, try and relax a little now (ha ha - easier said than done, I know) and look after yourself.

Flick - the very best of luck for your call today. I've got high hopes for your doubling betas and can't wait to hear your news. Hope we're in for IVIg at the same time  

Holly - good to hear from you, though sorry that you and Rebecca have been so poorly. I hope you're starting to feel a bit better.

Fiona - I understand completely what you're saying about feeling a bit sad and a bit jealous. I think it's only natural, and we've all felt like that at some point (well, I know I have). I'm glad you've got plans, esp. the one to have Elliot over here with you next time because I know how much you missed him.

Eva - wow! you can feel the tummy kicks! Amazing. Will be thinking of you on Tuesday. Where are you having the 20wk scan?

Love to you all

Martha
x


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Yay Trixxie - a line is a line is a line & you are way before the test date -congratulations     

Flick I'll be hoping for great levels for you, it hasn't got any easier for me yet though - I'm more terrified today than I was last week  

Eva, the 20 week scan is the last big hurdle, it'll be great to have it done with. I'll be thinking of you 

Fiona, it is so hard feeling left behind, really awful 

Hi everyone else (sorry will catch up properly later).

Had a nightmare trip in this morning we left the house at 6am, didn't get to the clinic until nearly 9 and have only just got back. I am so tired.

Layla


----------



## Euston (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,
Good to see a run of excellent news, especially Flick, Trixxie and Bunless. I just hope Mr. T can work his magic on me before I ruin his statistics!

Chelley, did you find anywhere in Birmingham to do bloods? DH tried everywhere and nowhere could do it same day. Last year I even got him to take down a blood sample to HCA lab in London on the train to give me a day off travelling. I have found somewhere at Droitwich (BMI, ask for the pathology dept.) which will do bloods same day. Is that any use to you? They are very helpful and only charge about £20 per test.

I've just done a short protocol cycle straight after my failed FET as the hormone profile was looking good. Can't believe how manic it has been doing daily bloods again, especially as ARGC seems busier than ever. Had e/c yesterday (11 eggs) and just heard 8 have fertilized which is my best ever in 7 cycles. Fingers crossed; surely my luck must change sometime?

Euston


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Euston, congratulations on your bumper crop, and for such a great fertilisation rate. Sending you lots of    dividing vibes. Have everything crossed that this cycle will be 'the one' for you (I agree with you about ARGC at the moment - it's crazy, isn't it?). 

Layla - sorry to hear about your nightmare trip. Hope you're now under a blanket and resting (said in a stern voice with finger waggling   ). xx

Martha
x


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Trixxie - congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Euston - congratulations on your great crop.  Fingers crossed for you.  

Flick - hope you get good results back soon.

Layla - can you put your feet up for the rest of the day?

Holly - hope you and Rebecca are on the mend.

Fiona - hope you, DH and Elliott are all ok.  I will be keeping everything crossed for you in April / May.

Michelle - thinking of you and wishing you huge amounts of luck today.

Well I only have 2 more sleeps until testing on Friday.  Have managed to keep away from the pee sticks - deliberately don't any in the house (although didn't realise OPKs might give an indication until I read your post Trixxie - have some of those in the bathroom cabinet!!).  The calmness I had been feeling is disappearing fast!!!  Oh well, back to repeats of ER and another glass of milk!

Hello to everyone out there!
Sifx


----------



## buttercup01 (Feb 14, 2006)

Trixxie - OMG that sounds fantastic! You are really brave doing a HPT I am terrified - I like to hold on to the hope as long as possible  

Martha - that is wonderful news about your scan! Mr T is so funny! It is so lovely that you will have double trouble on your hands in no time at all!  I hope your DH is feeling much better - I think they find it really hard and maybe he has been keeping it all in until he was relieved by the scan.  Thanks for your good wishes - I am really hoping the immune stuff will be the difference.   

Chelley - good luck for today    

Holly - sorry to hear you are not well and so glad that DD is feeling better

Flick - good luck with your levels!  Your progesterone level made me relax - last time I started bleeding a few days early and my prog level was over 200   - bizarre or what.  To be honest I always thought my rubbish luteal phase (11-12 days including spotting) was down to progesterone - I guess not!!

Alice - congratulations on your scan!

Euston - well done on a bumper crop!

Janna - good luck with the stims

Sif - I am 4 days behind you and already a lunatic.  Good luck with the last couple of days.

Sabina - I am also like you, feeling a bit like I really could be doing normal stuff but trying to stop myself!  Last time I worked from bed a couple of days after ET and then properly a couple of days later and I did blame myself a little to be honest.  Seems like we just have to force ourselves to be lazy!

I think I'm going to be on here all day......

Good luck to all of you girls


----------



## Ribbon (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sif - will be thinking of you on Friday......wishing you lots of   

Euston - what a fab crop of eggies.....sending you lots of   for lovely dividing embies.

Martha - Excellent news on your scan...do you know when the next one will be ?  Hope your DH is feeling better now ?

Congratulations to Flick and Trixxie on your lovely    you must be on  .  Sending you lots of    for doubling levels.  Trixxie I know you don't test until Saturday but this is such a good sign.  Am really pleased for you both.

Layla - hope you are feeling okay and chilling out after your manic morning....

Holly - hope you and Rebecca are feeling better real soon....there are some really nasty bugs going about at the moment.

Eva - Good luck for Tuesday....you must be so excited and nervous...will be thinking of you.

LOL - good luck for your scan on Friday.

Michelle - really hope you get the good news you deserve today...

Hello to Fiona, Kerry, Lorri, Cat, Buttercup, Alice, Lizzie, Isobel and Sabina and anyone else I have missed.  

Am really hacked off with the ARGC.  Have been calling since last Friday (which was when I was told to call) to get the results of my NK tests.  The results are back but Mr T hasn't had a chance to look at them yet.....I am also out of my heparin injections and cyclogest and need a prescription by TODAY - ha ha !!  Have told this to Jo and she keeps saying she will sort this but hasn't...I keep telling them that I need this urgently and they don't seem to care.  We've paid all that money for this blood test and and i'm really not sure why when they can't even tell me the results.  I don't know when I am going back for another scan or blood test, or anything.  When I call up I am polite and patient but I feel that because of this I just keep getting ignored and put to the bottom of the pile - maybe if I shout louder then someone will help me....anyone agree ? Sorry   over...... feel better for getting that off my chest...also feeling very hormonal...am 7 weeks pg today.

Love to you all.

Ribbon xxxxx


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

oh ribbon that is not good- you need your prescription!
have you tried your local doctor for a prescription for the drugs?
Hope they get back to you soon 

Euston lots of dividing vibes for dem eggies x

still waiting my results- i hate this!


----------



## Ribbon (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks Flick - I did see my GP yesterday and asked if she would prescribe the heparin and bum bullets but she said the surgery aren't funded to do that   although I know that some people have nice Doctors who will do this....

Would anybody know If I asked ARGC to fax me the prescription, would Boots accept this ?? I'm stuffed if not !!!!

xxx


----------



## tj71 (Mar 7, 2005)

Just a quickkie to say a huuuge CONGRATULATIONS to Flick - I know you have been through such a lot and I am sooo happy for you - i HATE waiting for results, but hang in there, I am sure it will all be fine. thinking of you x x x


----------



## Alice74 (Feb 14, 2006)

ribbon - you don't actually need a prescription for cyclogest.  if you go into the ARGC, the nurses just hand it out.  where do you live? - can you pop in?  turning up in person might also help to speed up the prescription for heparin.  i had an NK follow-up on monday, so it will be interesting to see when i get my results - it drives me mad that it's so difficult to get answers out of the ARGC sometimes.

flick - hope you get your results soon.  it's terrifying waiting for those calls.  good luck.

layla - good luck for your results too.

trixxie - congrats!  not surprised you can't stop smiling.  well done.

hi to everyone else.  X


----------



## Ribbon (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks Alice - I live in Reading so would rather not have to trek up to London, its more time and money....also I find the Heparin are cheaper if I order from Boots rather than John Bell & Croyde which are really expensive....will try and call again.. wish me luck !!!!
xx


----------



## Alice74 (Feb 14, 2006)

GOOD LUCK ribbon!  don't take any nonsense.  how much is heparin from boots (by the way, i assume by heparin, you mean clexane which is what i'm on?)?


----------



## Ribbon (Jan 2, 2006)

Cheers Alice, the heparin/clexane is about £40 per box (maybe a few pounds more but not much !) for 10 syringes from Boots...I think this is quite a bit cheaper than JB&C.
xx


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

god ribbon hope you have sorted something out!? mean ol docs- hope mine will play ball if we get that far- will take DH with me cos he is a real rotweiller on things like that and will create a huge stink!

my levels are 343 today so well chuffed! still dont understand my progesterone being so hugely high but they dont seem concerned so hey ho!
back in on fri- phew a lie in tomorrow!

love luck and spring time bellies to you all


----------



## Alice74 (Feb 14, 2006)

well done flick!  and great that you have a day off - it must mean that mr. T is confident about your levels.  i was on daily tests for the first 4 days which was a nightmare.


----------



## Ribbon (Jan 2, 2006)

Excellent levels Flick - hope you can relax now hun !!!  
I'm sure your Doc will be kinder than mine !!  

Just spoken to ARGC again...they are faxing a prescription to Boots in Reading so saving me a trip to London - hurrah finally I am getting somewhere... 

xxx


----------



## AbbeyA (Jun 13, 2005)

GREAT news Flick, well done and congratualtions!!! yeahhhhh!!!!!!!!!

Hope you can stay relaxed and positive, a whole new game now and i have eveything crossed for you -this time IS you time!!!

Glad they got prescrition sorted Ribhopn- what a nightmare.

love Abbey
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Trixxie - Congratulations i am so pleased for you and your dh, take it easy.

Flick - congatulations on your levels they sound good to me.

Sif - All the best for friday i have everything crossed for you

Holly - Hope you and Rebecca are feeling better soon. There is nothing worse than feeling ill when your little one is ill too. Something i hope the rest of you get to experiance soon.

Chelley - No news from you today. I hope you are ok and you have not stayed away because the news is bad. I am thinking of you.

Fiona


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

What a day. Trying to remain calm until I get confirmation after the blood test, I just wont believe it I think until ARGC tell me. I know I been very bad testing so early, if the opk had been neg i would not have tested it just spoke to me and insisted I test. I am beginning to doubt the test now as it was not 1st morning urine, it is just too good to be true. I have just gotten home from meetings (after passing in at church to light a few candles on the way home, sure he will help). Have a headache (sure from the days excitement) and am now bloated again (was ok this am). Twitch under left eye has been on and off all day, this must be my crazy sign?? Who knows?

Oh well Ribbon so glad you got your script sorted out, your GP is very bad. God what about all taxes you pay! Im going to see mine tomorrow and dont envisage a problem as I asked him prior to treatment and he said ok. Is there only one parter in the practice (GP) ? If not try the others, stressing what a huge worry finances are during your treatment, worth a go. God they are not really expensive drugs to them, I tell you I know patients that spend more on bandages per week than a month supply of your drugs!

Flick so happy about your results. Please slow down and take it easy. Speak soon x.

Sif you are so good not testing. To be honest I really didnt think I would but a moment of madness got me. Keep thinking postive thoughts though I know how hard that is at time.

Michelle honey how are you? Really praying things went good today. Thinking about you. x.

Euston well done on such a good crop (snap! I got 11, 8 fert 2 back). Goodluck.

Right I am off now to catch up on fluid and try get rid of headache. Speak later.

Trixxie


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Trix- headaches...yes...good sign i keep getting loads of headaches!
have such a bad one now i am actually indulging myself in a cup of PROPER tea!

any other bfp headache girls?


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Flick - Go! Go! Go! Go-on break the spell. So pleased to see those levels behaving themselves.

Hey Georgia - 2 down, 2 to go  

Love,
Crystal
xxx


----------



## Deelou (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
Hope it's OK for me to post again. I have posted a couple of times before, but although I keep up to date with reading, I can't mention you all by name as my memory is just not good enough. Firstly, congrats to those of you who have received good news recently. I'm so pleased for all of you. I feel for those who have had bad news, or have had a terrible time with repeat betas. What a nightmare! What some of you have had to go through is beyond belief. Fingers crossed for those in the 2ww.
I wonder if any of you may be able to answer a question I have? I have just completed a monitoring cycle and NK re-test, and everything came back OK except that I'm likely to need IVIG which I'm fine about as I've done it before. Very relieved not to have to spend thousands on humira again! I was expecting to do a long protocol ( because it worked last time), but Mr T wants me to do a follicular protocol, which means another hormone profile on next Day 2, then probably sniffing for 2 weeks, then stimming for 2 weeks. Anyone know what factors would lead him to choose that protocol, which I've not heard of before? Also, it means we are probably going to have to cut short our holiday next week, as AF is due to arrive around Thursday. Anyone got any tips for delaying onset of AF - short of being pregnant?
Thanks in advance for any help you can give. You're an amazing group, so supportive and resiliant (sp?).
Dee


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Abbey - so sorry to see your news hun. Maybe we will be cycle buddies after all - a good omen for both of us I hope.

Big hugs  
Crystal
xxx


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Ahh crystal hi my love 
it would be my greatest wish that the 4 of us CWC girls who have been so patient and brave got our wish this year. I could not be happier if you and georgia went all the way! lets hope this is my one  and please everyone send positive vibes for Fiffis baby Sarah who is a little sick at the moment- I know she will make it- she has a brave strong mummy and daddy and is already doing wonders
wee Sarah- a special   for you xxx
So are you going to do a cycle crystal


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

First of all Trixxie, well done love, a lines a line.  Great news.

Well I am sure that you will all forgive my lackof personals as I am afraid my result was a BFN.  Feel pretty rubbish, but I kind of knew really as all my symptoms dissappeard completely 2 days ago.  Still no AF, so will have to cope with PMT to boot.  

Sorry to put a downer on the thread, so I won't go on, I will take a few days and come back ready to go again.  We are not beaten yet.  As they say it ain't over till the fat lady sings and I'm not singing yet.  

Michelle
x x x


----------



## Deelou (Nov 17, 2005)

Chelley,
So sorry about your BFN. Hope you can give yourself some treats tonight.
Dee


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Good evening,

Holly - very sorry to hear that you and DD have the flu - I had it a couple of weeks ago and gave it to DD. It was horrid! DH had to take 2 days off work to look after us! I do hope that you are both feeling much better soon. Good to see you posting, I know what you mean though, I haven't really got much to say until we come back from our consultation in Spain in April, at the moment I am concentrating on trying to lose two stone!  

Sabina - thinking of you and sending you tons of   I really hope that your little frostie fighter makes it! 

Buttercup - like Sabina, I think that the important thing is not to do anything that you would look back on and regret later...difficult I know!  

Flick - great levels! Put your feet up and rest.

Sif - good luck for testing on Friday and well done for staying away from the evil pee sticks. I have never tested early, cos I always want to live with the hope that it has worked....

Dee - I think that the only way to stop AF is to go on the Pill....

Trixxie - it was a postive! Great news!

Ribbon - sorry that you are having a stressful time, hope that the ARGC sort things out for you soon.

Layla - I sympathise with your nightmare journey, it once took us 2 hours to get to the ARGC and 3 hours to get home, with DD in the car, who got very fed up with it all and was screaming and crying! It normaly takes us 45 mins - an hour max. Hope that you have a relaxing evening to make up for it.

Eva - Good luck for Tuesday - I will be thinking of you.

Lol - hope that your scan goes well on Friday.

Martha - so glad that your scan went well, great news! I like the sound of the "healthy" chocolate bar! Yummy! Where do you buy it?

Lorri - I'm with you on the fish oils! I have been taking 1tsp of Eskimo 3 in orange juice each morning and can't even taste it. 

Michelle - just read your post. I am so very sorry   Sending you  

Well, I have no news to post, waiting for our consultation in Spain in April and trying to lose my IVF weight....but I do follow this thread, though I have been spending a lot of time on the Abroadies thread! 

Love, luck and   to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm sorry this is a post and run I can barely keep my eyes open ...

Chelley, I'm so sorry it was a negative, take care & pamper your self for a while  

Flick that is brilliant! A fantastic increase in a short space of time.

Ribbon - I get mine from the boots in the Oracle 

They've just rung - HCG was 12,500 ish at 5 weeks 6 days which is what it was at 7 weeks 6 days last time, doubling time is still <48 hours. Progesterone is still messing around but it isn't too bad. Mr T wants me back on Friday for another check, and he offered a scan on Monday, but since I have the NHS one on Thursday (& I want a few more days of blissful ignorance) I think I'll wait.

Thank you all so much for the good wishes (thanks M for the text xxx). You're keeping me sane.

Layla xxx


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

chelley - am so sorry about your bfn.  glad you are in for another go though.  it really is a numbers game sometimes, as am sure others have said.  but your number will come up    take care of yourself and dh and take a breather


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

flick - brilliant levels     

layla - fab on yours too.  bet you can't wait for scan now 

jules - good to hear from you.  i also look at abroadies.  had my heart set on im in barcelona if frostie doesn't make it - however was non-plussed to read that candidates have to be under 45 (even for donor) - which rather puts me out of the picture.

lol - so much good luck for your scan - thinking of you    

martha - i am munching on duchy of cornwall organic sicilian lemon biscuits - they are so lemony and just right snap to the shortbread - yum yum have completely gone off chocolate for no known reason (hope it is a good one )

dee good luck with your next cycle.  a couple of ladies here have been on follicular protocl.  it seems to be a cross between long and short protocol but have no idea what it does.  hope someone can help you soon.  take care.

trixxie - fab on your +Ver hpt.  the numbers will probably be quite high on official testing date and i am putting in for twins 

ribbon - sorry about the messup with the heperin. i thought it was bad enough that dh had to traipse to marble arch to get mine after et - but you have had a stressful saga!  not good at all!!

claire -well done on your scan 

i am having a little worry about a mild sore throat.  i wish i had insisted on ivig. nk tests alone do not show what cytokines are up to, and mine have always been pesky.  but tariq did not think i needed any.  this is our last attempt with our own genetic material - i would have taken anything for a successful outcome - even though immunology is just part of a v large puzzle full of unknowns.  

hope all other 2ww girls coping and feeling well.  love to you allxx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Sabina - Mmmm I love those biscuits too, you are tempting me to go and get them from my cupboard and have a munch   . That's unfair, can't you lie about your age   

Trixxie - Fab news on the HPT ! I never knew that about OPKs, weird. I get a twitchie eye when I am really stressed  too 

Holly - I hope you and dd recover soon. I was lucky in that mine was just a cold in the end and I am pretty much over it, despite traipsing around Dublin in the freezing weather. Make sure you take it easy to conserve your energy.

Eva - Wow, 20 weeks already ??!!?!  It only seems yesterday when you were stressing on 2ww with your cold etc.

Euston - Congratulations on your bumber crop  

Dee - Sorry I have no idea, I have only ever done short protocol and start stimming on cd2/cd3. As Jules mentioned, the only way i know of to stop AF is to go on the pill. 

Michelle -  So sorry for your BFN, I am glad you are not beaten. Hopefully next cycle will be a lot better. Take care  

Layla - Everything is looking so good for you this time 

Jules - April is just around the corner  . I know what you mean about posting, I never have any news and always feel a bit silly posting drivel, but I like to keep up and "speak" to everyone.  

The scan and skirt thing has always been in ARGC information pack, but I noticed most women ignore it. I don't understand it personally as it must save seconds  .  

I just had to dash to the kitchen as I could hear a cat collar magnet clunking against metal, and as suspected Oscar was helping himself to the roast chicken carcass  . He is such a poor eater since his renal failure I feel bad about not allowing him to eat treats (not that I allow him to eat off the human dishes but would have given him a little in the past). However, it's expensive organic chicken and he is not allowed high protein food   . As you can see from my new photo he is looking pretty healthy (a bit thin). He is on his favourite perch, the stairpost.

Take care everyone, gotta go, Apprentice is on.
Lx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Sabina - if I remember rightly, Eva went down with a bad cold during the 2ww and look what happened! Maybe it is a good sign that your immune system is low and allowing your little frostie fighter to bed down....I do hope so!

Shocked to hear that recipients have to be under 45 at IM Barcelona! Is that just for the refund programme?

Lorri - I never knew about the scan and skirt thing - surely, it is just as quick to take off your trousers as it is to struggle in and out of skirt with tights? or maybe Mr T likes stockings! 

Glad to hear that Oscar is well enough to be naughty!

Jules
xxx


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi

Trixxie - great news about the sticks!!  

Quick post... I had a scan this evening with Mr T and I am triggering tonight at 10:45pm- I think he would have liked to leave me another day but my progesterone is going up so he wants to get them out... I just have to hope now that they will get some mature eggs..lots of follies but I think they just need to grow a bit more but Mr T said he should be able to get some... Fingers crossed!! So EC is Friday morning at 8am.
Just to check - I dont need to go for bloods tomorrow do I


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls
just a v quick hello post from me as I havent had a chance to go over the last 15 pages I have missed
Layla - delighted to hear that your levels are looking so much more solid this time - it's wonderful and really made me smile to read your post

CHelley - sorry hun to hear your news - sending you a big hug xx  

Trixxie and Flick - congrats girls - you and your dh's must be on cloud 9!   If you get a chance can u go onto the BFP ladies thread with your symptons (on the front page of the ICSI thread) and add to that? Many thanks and the very best of luck for trouble free pregnancies

Sabina - hope everything is going well - you test on my birthday - so if I hear you're a positive that day - it will be the best birthday pressie i could get, truly! wishing you luck darling

to everyone else - sorry this is just a flying visit - but wishing you all luck and sending you all a lot of love
Amanda xxx


----------



## buttercup01 (Feb 14, 2006)

Chelley - sorry to hear about your BFN - here's to better luck soon 

Dee - I was put on the follicular protocol first.  It was because I have raised FSH but had had good results also so it is like a half-way house between long protocol (which can be difficult for some women to stimulate after down-regging) and short protocol, and it was probably a good one to do for my first cycle.  Anyway you basically have day 1 bloods and then day 2 scan and start using suppression (eg spray or injections) till your ovaries show no activity - which I was told would be around 10 days probably.  Yours should be straightforward - mine didn't work as for some reason the longer I was on it the more E2 my body made and I had 4 lovely large follicles at the time of downreg scan!!   Anyway I converted that one to IUI but sadly no luck.

Holly - sorry I misread your post sorry to hear you are both still sick and sending you get well vibes

Flick - great news on your levels and crazy progesterone  

Layla - fantastic news on your levels too    Are you on Dex this time?

Lorri - I am addicted to The Apprentice - half the people are lunatics 

Jules - I think I am going to stick to that advice - it was too hard last time blaming myself as well.  By the way I think you should try not to lose all the weight as you will need some to cushion the injections - I got a skinny bit the other day and it was 

Ribbon - I think they only rush to get the immune stuff back to you if there is something that needs addressing - so hopefully no news is good  .  Sorry about your stressful day.

Fiona - sending you  

Ok have to stop now lots of good wishes and positive thoughts to all of you lovely ladies


Buttercup
xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Lorri - I can't believe it's 20 weeks already    it must have been the xmas and new year speeding life up a bit! Give Oscar a big  
XXXX


----------



## rwo (Jun 12, 2005)

Chelly, I am sorry it didn't work for you.  It is just such a lottery and I hope you are getting lots of love and support x

Lorri, I am so pleased to see the picture of Oscar looking so well and content and to hear about his attempted chicken theft.  My cats are upset with me because I won't let them sleep on my pillows anymore as they make me sneeze too much, talk about getting the cold shoulder! How can such small furry creatures have such an attitude?

Sabina, I had a miserable stinking cold for much of my cycle and apart from making me v grumpy it didn't seem to cause a problem.  Got another one about the time of my 12 week scan so became convinced they were lucky...  That said, not much fun when you can't take any drugs.

Layla, I just cannot say how completely thrilled I am by your situation at the moment, I know I am being rubbish at posting but I log on every day, to a large degree, to check everything is great with you.

Trixxie and Flick, congratulations to you both, enjoy it, sometimes easier said than done with the constant round of monitoring we get (not that I am complaining - it is good to know you are being kept an eye on).

Ribbon, I was told that if there was a problem they would come back asap, it took over a week until I heard anything and was just told to up the clexane so there clearly wasn't any real issue.

Eva, half way there! I remember that you cycled just before me, even though I am sure you have been counting the days isn't it amazing that time has passed so quickly.  Hope you have lots of pictures.

Things are going well for me so far.  Having had an embarrassing number of private scans to try and calm my almost constant paranoia, I am finally starting to believe this might just happen. I tell absolutely everyone that it is the result of IVF and reactions are varied, lots of people just seem to be embarrassed, no idea why, I certainly am not! I think surviving IF and its treatments is something to be proud of.  I am determined that if anyone I come across is suffering from the same troubles in silence, it might be good for them to know there is someone about to talk to or at least see that it does sometimes work.  That said, we all get so used to talking about our reproductive functions, I tend to forget that this doesn't form everyday small talk for other people - I had to stop myself from providing my senior partner with too many gory details as the colour of his face indicated that he really did not wish to know.  Oh well.  Sorry ladies, didn't mean to rant.

Hi to everyone else and good luck especially for all those of you waiting waiting waiting...

xxRen


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Morning all

Flick what can I say you have cracked the jackpot.It was lovely talking to you on Tuesday and will call you soon   will have to meet up soon  

 Paranoid and DH for your follow up hope questions are answered 

Chelley I am so sorry you got a negative sweetie.Be kind to yourself and go treat yourself to lots of retail shopping  

Crystal does this mean your going again sweetie ? 

Trixxie congratulations to you too hun.Hope your levels are lovely and high on Saturday  

Just a quick message here as getting ready for work so will pop by later

Love Georgia
xxxx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

A new home
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50266.0.html


----------

